# Fish pics 2019



## Saugeye Tom

Roll on boyz


----------



## sherman51

I hope to post some fish pictures from my ice fishing trip to fl next month. but hopefully the ice boys will be in full swing and have pictures posted.
sherman


----------



## garhtr




----------



## ohiostrutter

Been finding some active crappie on these warm afternoons!


----------



## fvogel67

First 2019 fish


----------



## glasseyes

First nice crappie of the year
Oh well , couldn't get picture in on iPad, will try with phone.and how do you delete a post ?


----------



## Eye Dr

My buddy got this 47lb Flathead in South Carolina last week.


----------



## glasseyes

First nice crappie of the year


----------



## Bluegillin'

Nice slab you got there glasseyes


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Needed a bump I guess


----------



## garhtr

Saugeye Tom said:


> Needed a bump I guess


Oops--- Forget there was a 2019 thread


----------



## DLarrick

Fish were pretty aggressive. Wanted some twitching and not long pauses 
Will make for a nice Sunday lunch.























Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom 513

Feb 2019 Lake Talquin Tallahassee Florida









Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom 513

Feb 2019 St.johns river Deland Florida 2.2# black speck









Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom

WHY MAKE US SUFFER TOM


----------



## 1basshunter

Not my first but it’s the biggest of the year
View attachment 294645


----------



## Tom 513

Saugeye Tom said:


> WHY MAKE US SUFFER TOM


Cause in spring when im working 70 hrs a week, it will make it easier to see all the fish you guys post....sorry im venting, lol

Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Tom 513 said:


> Cause in spring when im working 70 hrs a week, it will make it easier to see all the fish you guys post....sorry im venting, lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


Beautiful specks


----------



## sherman51

here is some of the fish caught on my annual ice fishing trip to fl.






















was only fishing a couple hundred yrds from the boat launch.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> here is some of the fish caught on my annual ice fishing trip to fl.
> View attachment 294665
> View attachment 294667
> View attachment 294669
> 
> was only fishing a couple hundred yrds from the boat launch.


MAN THAT CARP and angel fish are huge!!! lol


----------



## garhtr

Saugeye Tom said:


> MAN THAT CARP and angel fish are huge!!! lol


No comment on basshunters St Clair Muskie ?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> No comment on basshunters St Clair Muskie ?


bass hunters pic was photo shopped...


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> bass hunters pic was photo shopped...


You are photo shopped


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> bass hunters pic was photo shopped...


I think you finally hit a nerve.



1basshunter said:


> You are photo shopped


sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

HA!


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> I think you finally hit a nerve.
> 
> 
> sherman


Not at all


----------



## Goshen fisher

first bass of the year


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Goshen fisher said:


> View attachment 295211
> first bass of the year


Nice color!!


----------



## Goshen fisher

Yeah I thought so too. She was in only in five feet of water. I was starting to get excited for spring before this sleet crap hit tonight.


----------



## kycreek

Just got back from Okeechobee. Not the biggest of the trip but a good one. Heaviest fish was right a 2.25lb. This one was a little over 2.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Goshen fisher said:


> Yeah I thought so too. She was in only in five feet of water. I was starting to get excited for spring before this sleet crap hit tonight.


AND 6 TO 10 ON SUNDAY


----------



## DLarrick

Saugeye Tom said:


> AND 6 TO 10 ON SUNDAY


wish we had a dislike button. man this weather sucks.


----------



## garhtr




----------



## TheKing

garhtr said:


> View attachment 295405
> View attachment 295407
> View attachment 295409


Called those creek chubs when I was in high school walking the creeks with my friend. In the Massies Creek, branch of the Little Miami river north of Xenia.


----------



## kingofamberley

Not a lot of luck this year yet but I’ve caught a few here and there!



































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Randall

1st Catfish of the year...from Alabama


----------



## Goshen fisher

Accidentally got into some crappie yesterday out bass fishing. They were hitting a craw colored ned rig. Now to find a way to get out today w/o catching too much grief...


----------



## kingofamberley

Sometimes you squish down the barbs on meticulously tied flies and practice catch and release, other times you limit out on stockers with power bait 

View attachment 297933































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## whitaker201

First bass of 2019!


----------



## BrodyC

Got onto a pattern today, landed two nice bass, lost a couple more a snagged a big carp that came off. Gonna go back in a couple days and try for some more. 

Fish are waking up and starting to move!


----------



## DLarrick

.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eye Dr

Just got back from Santee Cooper SC. This was the largest cat of the trip. 43lbs


----------



## Masterbaiter66

Eye Dr said:


> View attachment 299119
> Just got back from Santee Cooper SC. This was the largest cat of the trip. 43lbs


Wow


----------



## DLarrick

That's frame worthy. Awesome memory with your son. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Goshen fisher

had to travel for work today tot SE Oh. Found time to check out Dow Lake and I'm glad i did. Caught (and released) this bass today on weighted wacky rigged baby bass stick bait on 4 lb test.


----------



## brandonw

Goshen fisher said:


> View attachment 299579
> had to travel for work today tot SE Oh. Found time to check out Dow Lake and I'm glad i did. Caught (and released) this bass today on weighted wacky rigged baby bass stick bait on 4 lb test.
> View attachment 299581


This is SouthWEST fishing reports but that's a beauty LM! Keep catching like that and you're welcome to post them all here, location regardless


----------



## james.

Wish I could catch them like this every day


----------



## Saugeye Tom

james. said:


> Wish I could catch them like this every day


Lol cherry bomb?? Nice eyes


----------



## Wmbuckeye557

Not bad at all










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrodyC

Been getting into the Largemouth Bass heavy the past week. Got a few more today including a new PB at 3.04lbs! Sadly she only made 18” so no Fish Ohio but an awesome catch that I’ll remember forever.


----------



## SConner

Finally on the board! 1 tiny saugeye and 4 cats tonight.


----------



## BrodyC

Not a legal catch but while bass fishing I snagged this big carp. I’ve snagged a couple over the past couple trips but this is the first one I’ve landed. Most likely the biggest fish I’ve ever caught in my life.


----------



## Sleprock

new years eve 2018 stocked trout


----------



## BMagill

BrodyC said:


> Been getting into the Largemouth Bass heavy the past week. Got a few more today including a new PB at 3.04lbs! Sadly she only made 18” so no Fish Ohio but an awesome catch that I’ll remember forever.


My old stomping grounds - caught a lot of fish outta there when I was a kid would ride my bike to that spot...


----------



## kycreek

Blacknose crappie which was only a little over 9" but I've only caught a few of these in my life. He went back to be caught another day.


----------



## bustedrod

that carp was a legal catch even though snagged, you can harvest them short of explosives, shoot them with a bow, club em ect. hahhaaha


----------



## rblake

Sleprock said:


> View attachment 299973
> View attachment 299975
> 
> 
> new years eve 2018 stocked trout



Awesome fish Slep.


----------



## BMagill




----------



## bank runner




----------



## garhtr




----------



## Saugeyefisher

Slllloooowww day


----------



## Tom 513

Crappie mutts caught on lake Chickamagua Tenn. April 19.' Im 95% sure these are White crappie, with a spit of the Black Nosed crappie mixed in, true Black Nosed have a stripe from lip to dorsal fin, I've never seen either one and doubt I ever will, pretty cool!
















Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## Goshen fisher

caught this and another at 20 feet on a craw colored ned rig. My dad caught 3 shallow on the same thing. Nice to spend a couple hours with my dad fishing.


----------



## Sleprock

rblake said:


> Awesome fish Slep.


hope yall noticed the second pic to show I wasn't long arming it


----------



## Tom 513

kycreek said:


> View attachment 299993
> 
> 
> Blacknose crappie which was only a little over 9" but I've only caught a few of these in my life. He went back to be caught another day.


Did he come from local waters?


----------



## Tinknocker1

Saugeyefisher said:


> View attachment 300229
> View attachment 300231
> View attachment 300233
> Slllloooowww day


SAVAGE ! fish like your hungry brother


----------



## Tinknocker1

Tom 513 said:


> Crappie mutts caught on lake Chickamagua Tenn. April 19.' Im 95% sure these are White crappie, with a spit of the Black Nosed crappie mixed in, true Black Nosed have a stripe from lip to dorsal fin, I've never seen either one and doubt I ever will, pretty cool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


looks like he has a little pinch of Copenhagen ")


----------



## kycreek

Tom 513 said:


> Did he come from local waters?


Yes, one of the Ohio river tribs.


----------



## bank runner




----------



## Tom 513

montagc said:


> She out fished me 6-0 today lol.
> 
> View attachment 300353
> View attachment 300355
> View attachment 300357


Nice size gils, MM looked too stained for me today plus its started drizzeling, I do like the over due rip rap they installed, did you catch any crappie at all?


----------



## Tom 513

Tinknocker1 said:


> looks like he has a little pinch of Copenhagen ")


it gives new meaning to packin dips and rippin lips huh?


----------



## Tom 513

montagc said:


> It was a bit too muddy. Didn’t expect that. Maybe spring turnover. No crappie, just the one bass and the rest were gills. Saw a small channel and decent bass caught. I threw a half dozen different lures for an hour with no taps.


Try a real small Green Pumpkin tube on a 1/16" or less jig head, swim it along the rip rap, many 12" lmb take a interest


----------



## DLarrick

Nice evening with the kidos.
















Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## kycreek

Great day on the water. Cleaned 20 good ones tonight. Biggest was almost 15".


----------



## bank runner

19.50in PIG


----------



## SConner

Looks a little lighter than yours bank runner, but same 19.5” length. Nice fish sir!


----------



## 3 dog Ed

Wow it’s nice to see you guys going to battle with twin 19.5’s!!! Great fish!


----------



## kingofamberley

It is creek season my dudes!

























And El Chonko:


----------



## Saugeye Tom

SConner said:


> Looks a little lighter than yours bank runner, but same 19.5” length. Nice fish sir!
> View attachment 300619


Outa the yak????


----------



## SConner

Saugeye Tom said:


> Outa the yak????


No, I was wading. I did get yak out yesterday for a little paddle.


----------



## brandonw




----------



## SConner

17 incher caught this evening. Where are the saugeye?


----------



## kycreek




----------



## kingofamberley

SConner said:


> 17 incher caught this evening. Where are the saugeye?
> View attachment 300817


Nice chonk! How do you like the Mojo Bass?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bank runner




----------



## SConner

kingofamberley said:


> Nice chonk! How do you like the Mojo Bass?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I like the Mojo Bass very much, but I love the Stratic reel more. It is smooth like butter!


----------



## SConner




----------



## DLarrick

Some smallmouth action









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## kycreek

Been a great week on the water.


----------



## fvogel67

GMR


----------



## promag

Got this one this morning at tappan


----------



## bank runner

13 Smallies the biggest was 19in


----------



## bank runner

This Big Girl taped out at 19.75in and tipped the scales at 3.81lbs


----------



## SConner




----------



## SConner

montagc said:


> There are some Saugeye! Any tips on where you found those?





montagc said:


> There are some Saugeye! Any tips on where you found those?


check your pm


----------



## zimmerj

bank runner said:


> 13 Smallies the biggest was 19in
> View attachment 301383
> View attachment 301385
> View attachment 301387
> View attachment 301389
> View attachment 301391


Man, you're killing them this year.


----------



## kingofamberley

Nothing huge (read: worthy of its own thread) but I’m happy to be back in the creeks





























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kingofamberley

Had a nice morning on some skinny water. The coloration on the smallies has been excellent so far this season, I wonder if it’s a pre-spawning thing?
































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheKing

First fish of 2019.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

blast from the past


----------



## loomis82

Tom that is a awesome outfit!!! Funny thing is when we pick our kid up from college on breaks that kinda style is coming back! Nice fish too lol. The fish kinda takes a back seat to the outfit


----------



## kycreek




----------



## BMagill




----------



## hunter moss




----------



## kycreek

Gave these 9 crappie to a guy fishing from the bank today. He was happy & I didn't have to clean them. So I was too. Good couple of hours on the water. Tribs were in better shape than I anticipated.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

this guy had his Sundays best on for Easter sunday!!!!
Black-nose crappie


----------



## BMagill

Lost a nice one yesterday, went back and cast back to same spot today and what do ya know!


----------



## zimmerj

BMagill said:


> Lost a nice one yesterday, went back and cast back to same spot today and what do ya know!
> View attachment 303115
> View attachment 303117


Nice fish. Now, remind us, you wear a size 6 shoe.


----------



## BMagill

zimmerj said:


> Nice fish. Now, remind us, you wear a size 6 shoe.


Only if I stuff tissues in front of my toes. Link to the rod and reel combo pictured:
https://www.wish.com/m/c/58761e7fe8...iT2YErwKs_18yUdCyHpAaZzLFa3R4PU4aAj1hEALw_wcB


----------



## DLarrick

Pigeon forge smallie.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr




----------



## Saugeyefisher

2019 lake Erie limit of jacks,jighing yesterday


----------



## garhtr

Another fun morning in the Mud.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## sherman51

garhtr said:


> View attachment 303481
> 
> Another fun morning in the Mud.
> Good luck and good fishing


thats a great stringer of fish. did you catch them on the fly rod in the picture?
sherman


----------



## kingofamberley

I am also curious as to your method for bringing in saugfish on the fly!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr

kingofamberley said:


> your method for bringing in saugfish on the fly!


 Swinging a woolly-bugger or marabou clouser. Often I'll let it hang in the current for several minutes adding enough twitches to imitate a feeding or struggling shiner.








Kills these guys too 
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Lil Crappie

Nice! That big one was a good fish for a fly rod. #7 Rod?


----------



## garhtr

Lil Crappie said:


> Nice! That big one was a good fish for a fly rod. #7 Rod?


 2 wt  today
Normally a 6wt in spillways


----------



## kingofamberley

Nice, you use a sink tip line?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr

kingofamberley said:


> Nice, you use a sink tip line?


 Not normally- but there will be days when they're hugging the bottom and it's necessary.
Many days early/late spring/fall ( nitetime especially) fish will feed surprisingly high in the water column.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## kingofamberley

I’ll have to try it, never caught a saug on the fly


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BMagill




----------



## bassmaster1

Got out to Cowan this morning for a few hours. Water temps were between 58-60* from what I saw. Caught 7 and missed a couple with most being less than 14” but this healthy 18” 3.5lb saved the day.


----------



## kycreek




----------



## sherman51

kycreek said:


> View attachment 304027


i've got that one beat, LOL.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

bassmaster1 said:


> Got out to Cowan this morning for a few hours. Water temps were between 58-60* from what I saw. Caught 7 and missed a couple with most being less than 14” but this healthy 18” 3.5lb saved the day.
> View attachment 304025


Nice


----------



## Fishin4meat

Limit on my hand tied jigs about a week ago


----------



## DLarrick

Working from home today I was able to get a quick lunch break loop around a close pond. 
Check out the hunch back. When I first saw it flash under the water I thought it was a big crappie.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom 513

Saugeyefisher said:


> View attachment 303073
> this guy had his Sundays best on for Easter sunday!!!!
> Black-nose crappie


That crappie is somewhat rare, but not as rare as the Coppenhagen crappie I caught









Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## DLarrick

First fish Ohio crappie of the year.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr

Saturday the wife said get fish







She had the peanut oil ready when I arrived home.
She send me back today "get some more"








Dinner for a couple nites ! 
Back to back 100 plus days.
They'll be spawning very soon, get-em while you can.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## bassmaster1

Went 4lb 13oz. It was a two fish Ohio day with this one and a 16” white bass.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> Saturday the wife said get fish
> View attachment 304599
> She had the peanut oil ready when I arrived home.
> She send me back today "get some more"
> View attachment 304601
> 
> Dinner for a couple nites !
> Back to back 100 plus days.
> They'll be spawning very soon, get-em while you can.
> Good luck and good fishing !


YOU ATE THOSE ........THINGS


----------



## garhtr

Saugeye Tom said:


> YOU ATE THOSE ........THINGS


 Your darn toot-n, right along with the coleslaw and potato wedges.
Taste better than crappie n eyes, and almost as good as S-M bass 
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## kingofamberley

garhtr said:


> Your darn toot-n, right along with the coleslaw and potato wedges.
> Taste better than crappie n eyes, and almost as good as S-M bass
> Good luck and good fishing !


Oh dear you are going to give someone an aneurysm 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr

kingofamberley said:


> Oh dear you are going to give someone an aneurysm


 I do my best  Forget to toss muskie in there.


----------



## garhtr




----------



## float4fish

First Fish Ohio saugeye! Finally.


----------



## Flannel_Carp

Got my dad's new boat out last weekend:


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Flannel_Carp said:


> Got my dad's new boat out last weekend:
> 
> View attachment 304725
> 
> View attachment 304727
> 
> View attachment 304729
> 
> View attachment 304731
> 
> View attachment 304733
> 
> View attachment 304735


LETS SEE THE BOAT !!!


----------



## SConner




----------



## SConner

Flannel_Carp said:


> Got my dad's new boat out last weekend:
> 
> View attachment 304725
> 
> View attachment 304727
> 
> View attachment 304729
> 
> View attachment 304731
> 
> View attachment 304733
> 
> View attachment 304735


Jared, that looks like a crazy good day. Congrats!


----------



## 9Left

..


----------



## Saugeyefisher




----------



## JrSteven

My first Fish Ohio crappie!


----------



## sherman51

Saugeyefisher said:


> View attachment 304869
> View attachment 304871


DANG!!!!
sherman


----------



## garhtr

View attachment 304931


----------



## kingofamberley

garhtr said:


> View attachment 304929
> View attachment 304931
> View attachment 304933


Woah woah is that a spinning reel???


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr

kingofamberley said:


> Woah woah is that a spinning reel???


Yep tried to repair it but Last trip for that sienna, in the junk/parts pile. Recently bought a pair but not lined up yet.
Got my money's worth !
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## kingofamberley

garhtr said:


> Yep tried to repair it but Last trip for that sienna, in the junk/parts pile. Recently bought a pair but not lined up yet.
> Got my money's worth !
> Good luck and good fishing !


The Council of Fly Fishing will hear about this!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bank runner

A pretty good evening 9 Smallies and 3 Largemouth


----------



## Saugeye Tom

kingofamberley said:


> The Council of Fly Fishing will hear about this!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Lefty is rolling over ......Terry...shame on u


----------



## BMagill

Bigger one was 13.5"


----------



## garhtr




----------



## SConner

Considering this crossbreed fish is supposedly sterile, I certainly catch a lot of these little ones 50 miles south of where they are being stocked. This was around 8-9”.


----------



## Fishin4meat

bank runner said:


> A pretty good evening 9 Smallies and 3 Largemouth
> View attachment 305013
> View attachment 305015
> View attachment 305017
> View attachment 305019
> View attachment 305013
> View attachment 305015
> View attachment 305017
> View attachment 305019


May i ask what river ...i was thinking gmr....not asking for your spot or anything...thanks


----------



## kingofamberley

Bass are back boys








Surprise crappie








Is this a spot? It looks like half largemouth and half smallmouth








And of course, Ohio’s state fish, the tire:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 9Left

Looks like a spot ... top dorsal fin is one continuous, connected fin, from front to back. Dorsal fin on a largemouth is two separate, or almost separate, fins.


----------



## DLarrick

Always funny when the bait is almost the same size as the fish.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## BMagill




----------



## bank runner

A pretty good day 7 Smallies biggest 17.5in and a bonus Bucketmouth 19.75in and a shade under 4lbs


----------



## james.

Been good least week bank and boat


----------



## bank runner

View attachment 305751


----------



## Mr. Map

This has been my very best spring fishing season since leaving Louisiana in 1979. I began fishing for smallmouth about 10 years ago. It took quite a while to get used to river fishing. This year, however, has been great so far.


----------



## E.sheets3

Groveport ponds in the warehouse district have been good to me this year. Most people don't realize how big bass get in retention ponds























Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## sherman51

E.sheets3 said:


> Groveport ponds in the warehouse district have been good to me this year. Most people don't realize how big bass get in retention ponds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


nice bass.
sherman


----------



## BMagill




----------



## Saugeyefisher

E.sheets3 said:


> Groveport ponds in the warehouse district have been good to me this year. Most people don't realize how big bass get in retention ponds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


Good job! Them ponds can be tuff


----------



## kingofamberley

Found a pool way up a creek with a surprising roster of species!

White bass:









Sauger:









Skipjack (first one ever):









Drum:









More sauger:









And finally... a representative from the smallmouth race:










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr

kingofamberley said:


> Found a pool way up a creek


 No better way to spend the day ! Nice variety ----but you need a fly rod 
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## kycreek




----------



## TheKing

BMagill said:


> View attachment 305875


Gonna guess about a 3 1/2 pound catfish on this one.


----------



## BMagill

TheKing said:


> Gonna guess about a 3 1/2 pound catfish on this one.


Nope it is actually 1/2 of the same saugeye as my previous pic. Just blackened in a cast iron skillet with some butter and Cajun seasoning. I switched away from fried fish and told my brother last week I am done with crappie, they don't seem to hold up like the firmer fish to alternate techniques.


----------



## kingofamberley

garhtr said:


> No better way to spend the day ! Nice variety ----but you need a fly rod
> Good luck and good fishing !


I have some fly rods but I got fed up with catching more trees on the back cast than fish on the front cast! Especially in small waters. I find spin fishing more relaxing because I don’t have to concentrate on it as much.
I do intend to fly fish more this season though.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr




----------



## stonen12

Best white bass of the year for me out of cj brown.


----------



## garhtr

Full Moon Fun !
 Good luck and good fishing


----------



## BuzzBait Brad




----------



## SConner

kingofamberley said:


> Found a pool way up a creek with a surprising roster of species!
> 
> White bass:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sauger:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skipjack (first one ever):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drum:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More sauger:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally... a representative from the smallmouth race:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


nice fish... I think one of your saugers is a saugeye. Look for white on bottom of tail fin.


----------



## DLarrick

Entry for smallest of the year.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## sherman51

DLarrick said:


> Entry for smallest of the year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


not first place but a close second.









sherman


----------



## JrSteven

13 inch crappie and one keeper saugeye from Acton lake today.


----------



## Aaron2012

I caught one this morning wind was bad too.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr




----------



## sherman51

garhtr said:


> View attachment 306743


. sure would like living close to you. and that way I could learn to catch a few wipers. i've never fished where they are. but I would like to catch a few for a big fish fry.
sherman


----------



## Saugeyefisher

sherman51 said:


> . sure would like living close to you. and that way I could learn to catch a few wipers. i've never fished where they are. but I would like to catch a few for a big fish fry.
> sherman


If you get a chance to get at them,go. They are fun!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Face full of hooks,slayed the saugdawgs yesterday


----------



## garhtr




----------



## Saugeyefisher

I love crappie fishing


----------



## garhtr

Saugeyefisher said:


> I love crappie fishing


 They sure are pretty fish.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## garhtr




----------



## kingofamberley

This sauger had big bite marks on his side and his dorsal fin was almost all bit off. I wonder what did that? I’d guess other sauger in some kind of mating scuffle?










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr

kingofamberley said:


> I wonder what did that?


Maybe another fish but maybe a heron.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Saugeye Tom

kingofamberley said:


> This sauger had big bite marks on his side and his dorsal fin was almost all bit off. I wonder what did that? I’d guess other sauger in some kind of mating scuffle?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Pike....?


----------



## 9Left

My guess would be a BlueHeron...Depending on where you caught it, could be a pike or a musky… Or even a snapping turtle


----------



## kycreek




----------



## kycreek




----------



## DLarrick

Took the lunch hour to practice some casting and hooked up with my first fish on the fly in probably 15 years. 
Hook up rate was poor and will take some getting used to but sure was fun getting excited over 10" pond bass. Gill was a hoss though

Next will be working a stream for a SM























Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 9Left

Nice 'gill!!


----------



## sherman51

DLarrick said:


> Took the lunch hour to practice some casting and hooked up with my first fish on the fly in probably 15 years.
> Hook up rate was poor and will take some getting used to but sure was fun getting excited over 10" pond bass. Gill was a hoss thought Next will be working a stream for a S
> 
> maybe you should pause for a few seconds. I was fishing a pond with a purple worm. I was getting hits but wasnt getting them hooked. my nephew told me to wait until the felt pressure on my pole then set the hook. I started catching way more fish. I had more good hook ups this way. give it a try. when you get hit the fish hasn't took the bait yet. just drop down and git them time to take it inside its mouth. good luck and good fishing.
> sherman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## DLarrick

Took the kids back after work to get in on the action.
















Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## kycreek




----------



## garhtr




----------



## Saugeyefisher

Trash fish


----------



## Saugeyefisher

This is my absolute favorite time of year to float around in a kayak casting for saugeyes.





















View attachment 307609


----------



## bank runner

View attachment 307765


----------



## sherman51

bank runner said:


> View attachment 307755
> View attachment 307757
> View attachment 307759
> View attachment 307761
> View attachment 307763
> View attachment 307765
> View attachment 307767
> View attachment 307769
> View attachment 307771
> [/QUOTE
> 
> dang you was just catching them all. as a kid we caught tons of those red eyes. thats what they were called where I grew up in tn. but I think most people call them rock bass today.
> sherman


----------



## sjwano

Spring lakes in Bellbrook last night.


----------



## bank runner

Sometimes its nice to decompress and go light tackle get wet and not put pressure on yourself trying to catch THE BIG One and simply fish


----------



## Saugeyefisher

bank runner said:


> Sometimes its nice to decompress and go light tackle get wet and not put pressure on yourself trying to catch THE BIG One and simply fish


I agree 1000%!!!!! Now lets get back to hawg hunting


----------



## kycreek




----------



## garhtr

kycreek said:


> View attachment 307793


 Nice haul ! I love catching-em but haven't been seeing too many in the tribs----- yet !
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Another wonderful afternoon floating around in my 200$ fish catching machine


----------



## sherman51

Saugeyefisher said:


> View attachment 307783
> View attachment 307785
> Another wonderful afternoon floating around in my 200$ fish catching machine
> View attachment 307783
> View attachment 307785


one of these days you may have to school me on catching saugeye. i've never been saugeye fishing. the dnr started stocking walleye in our local lake 3 yrs ago. but i've only been fishing it one time without any luck. it already had some nice sized walleye where the last guy that controlled the park had stocked it. but the dnr stocked 82,000 fingerlings then and stocked 60 something thousand last yr. I just don't know to catch them except by trolling. 

I use to fish alone a lot of the time when I was younger. but started fishing it with my younger brother. we fished it often. but he died about 6 yrs ago. and I just lost interest and quit fishing it after he died. fishing alone just don't have enough interest to me like it use to. loading and unloading the boat takes a lot out of me if i'm alone.

i'm going to be in tn until later this month. but I do want to take my granddaughters fishing at least once.
sherman


----------



## BMagill

East Fork Saturday:


----------



## BuzzBait Brad




----------



## Goshen fisher

creek smallie from this morning when the water was pretty stained.


----------



## kingofamberley

Finally on the board for largemouth this season!











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Goshen fisher

Rock bass? Little guy was a fighter.
View attachment 308069


----------



## Tom 513

What a pleasent surprise, stoped by one of my after work ponds for a bass or two hefore heading home. Was throwing a blue/black plastic craw when whammo this 14" crappie hit it like a ton of bricks, he actually pulled drag unlike the bass I was catching.









Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## BuzzBait Brad




----------



## sherman51

Tom 513 said:


> What a pleasent surprise, stoped by one of my after work ponds for a bass or two hefore heading home. Was throwing a blue/black plastic craw when whammo this 14" crappie hit it like a ton of bricks, he actually pulled drag unlike the bass I was catching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


very nice crappie. it wouldnt take many that size to make a meal.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 308353
> View attachment 308355
> View attachment 308357


dang, you done slipped off and went fishing.
sherman


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 308359


Kids these days,just cant keep holes out of there heads,jeesh....
Very nice S.T.!


----------



## garhtr

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 308353
> View attachment 308355
> View attachment 308357


 That's a great fish congratulations ! But didn't you promise to post a pic of yourself lipping a Giant Northern ??? 
We're waiting 
Let us know any info you get back on that tagged fish, -- interesting
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## stonen12

Caught a toad of a bluegill today while bass fishing a big slider! New PB!


----------



## sherman51

stonen12 said:


> Caught a toad of a bluegill today while bass fishing a big slider! New PB!
> View attachment 308461
> View attachment 308463


was you fishing a pond? great looking black crappie!
sherman


----------



## stonen12

Yes I was.


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Tinknocker1

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 308353
> View attachment 308355
> View attachment 308357


that fish will have tattoo's next year pimp daddy ! 
")


----------



## sherman51

stonen12 said:


> Yes I was.


I love fishing in a pond. when I was growing up a farmer was close to us. we would go ask for permission and he would give us permission. then if his dad would see us he would run us off. one time when he was running us off we told him his son had given us permission. he said he didnt care what his son said, that he was running this place. but we still fished it a lot when he had left for the day. so I grew up pond fishing. to me there is nothing better than fishing a pond.

thank you for sharing your catch with us. I would guess that pond has more jumbo gills.
sherman


----------



## loomis82

That bluegill isnt a bluegill. That's a green sunfish and a nice one!


----------



## kingofamberley

loomis82 said:


> That bluegill isnt a bluegill. That's a green sunfish and a nice one!


Nah way too deep body for a green. May be a hybrid.


----------



## loomis82

Green sunfish and sticking too it. Easy way to identify is fins will be outlined in white yellow or orange


----------



## bank runner

10 incher


----------



## sherman51

thats a huge panfish. I wouldnt mind having about a dozen of them that size along with a few bass to eat.



bank runner said:


> 10 incher
> View attachment 308569
> View attachment 308571


don't ask me why but I thought of you when I clicked on this thread. you have some great pictures. keep them coming. I haven't been fishing but once this yr. so guys like you are the only thing that helps me.
sherman


----------



## DLarrick

From the Greenbrier river in WV.


----------



## sherman51

DLarrick said:


> From the Greenbrier river in WV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


thats a beautiful place. I guess the fish is just a bonus.
sherman


----------



## garhtr




----------



## Saugeyefisher

Itty bitty guy trolling a crappie crank in my kayak















1st of the year,maybe my next will be a big girl. Would of got a better pic. But didnt wanna put a hook in my leg,an had a quick chance to shake it free with the pliers with out having to handle the fish at all. Cute little guy


----------



## kingofamberley

Found some saugeye! First outing with braided line and I love it.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sherman51

kingofamberley said:


> Found some saugeye! First outing with braided line and I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


if your into feeling the bite braided line is the way to go even if you use a short piece of fluro. I just started fishing for bass in a pond a couple of yrs ago. I fish mostly with a rubber worm. we went yesterday but I only got 2 in. but I had several bites. I just had trouble getting them hooked. I think I am not giving the enough time to get the hook in there mouth. it may be next yr before we go back down there. gut I plan on mashing my thumb with a hammer before I go to make sure I don't get in such a hurry, LOL. I dropped my rod down giving them time to engulf the worm. but on this trip and using braid I might have been to fast anyway.
sherman


----------



## Saugeyefisher

kingofamberley said:


> Found some saugeye! First outing with braided line and I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome to the life of feeling more bites,decifering wether or not that was a rock or bite better,which results in less snags. Then when you do snag,you can normally pull it free! Nice saugfish!


----------



## DLarrick

First time she would actually lip one.....made me proud today 

Also got the long arm down pat.
















Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr




----------



## Fisherman 3234

kingofamberley said:


> Found some saugeye! First outing with braided line and I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is actually a very large Sauger not a Saugeye, look at the very defined black spots on the dorsal fin...very nice!!! Did you get a length?


----------



## 9Left

kingofamberley said:


> Found some saugeye! First outing with braided line and I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That my friend... is a SaugER... and a really nice one! ( The very apparent black dots on dorsal fin)


----------



## stonen12

Went out to a new pond and caught some aggressive gills on the tenkara rod.


----------



## SConner




----------



## kingofamberley

9Left said:


> That my friend... is a SaugER... and a really nice one! ( The very apparent black dots on dorsal fin)


I just assumed they were eyes since I’ve never caught sauger that big before! I didn’t get lengths, but I’m sure they were between 15” and 20” each. Caught 2 that size and one smaller, and a 4th that was good sized shook off the hook.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 9Left

kingofamberley said:


> I just assumed they were eyes since I’ve never caught sauger that big before! I didn’t get lengths, but I’m sure they were between 15” and 20” each. Caught 2 that size and one smaller, and a 4th that was good sized shook off the hook.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes sir, i agree, that sauger is a big one! Most that I catch are around 12 to 14 inches.... and they are absolutely delicious


----------



## garhtr




----------



## Bobbyroy

Wasn’t my target, but oh well


----------



## sherman51

garhtr said:


> View attachment 309493


not everybody catches bugle mouth bass on tackle. you da man.


----------



## garhtr




----------



## fvogel67

GMR Channel


----------



## sherman51

garhtr said:


> View attachment 309541


at least you've been fishing, and have pictures to prove it.
sherman


----------



## Aaron2012

fvogel67 said:


> View attachment 309559
> GMR Channel


Did they lift the warning for fishing the gmr?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## DLarrick

Garhtr.....is that a surface fly or do you catch them on the bottom? 
Love some spot and stalk carp action. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## fvogel67

Aaron2012 said:


> Did they lift the warning for fishing the gmr?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I fish it around Middletown and Hamilton. Not concerned about the water quality


----------



## garhtr

DLarrick said:


> do you catch them on the bottom?
> Love some spot and stalk carp action.










one of my favorites, soft hackle crawfish. Couple others I like are , Stalcup crazydad, red tailed black betty.
If you search carp in in the fly fishing forum you can find plenty of others.
The carp are finishing the spawn and the next few weeks can provide some of the best sight fishing, big fun !
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## E.sheets3

Port age lake hog. 20.5in first fish ohio of the year.
















Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## sherman51

E.sheets3 said:


> Port age lake hog. 20.5in first fish ohio of the year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


you can be proud of that fish. not everyone catches a hog like that one.
sherman


----------



## BuzzBait Brad




----------



## SConner

BuzzBait Brad said:


>


What were the smallmouth hitting on?


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

SConner said:


> What were the smallmouth hitting on?


I caught a few topwater. Everybody else in the group seemed to only have luck using white keitech swimbaits on 1/4 oz swimbaits hook to get to the bottom. Water was flowing a little quicker than expected. Water temp was exactly 70 degrees. I caught all mine on the edge of submerged grass lines in slow moving water.


----------



## Aaron2012

Got my first river smallies this morning.
















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr




----------



## kingofamberley

garhtr said:


> View attachment 309659


Woah nice mirror carp!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sherman51

garhtr said:


> View attachment 309659


you are out to beat me with all those bugle mouth bass your catching.
sherman


----------



## garhtr

sherman51 said:


> you are out to beat me with all those bugle mouth bass your catching.
> sherman










 It was a Fun Day ! 
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## Tom 513

Fun with the fly pole (Brookville tail waters In.)









Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## stonen12

garhtr said:


> View attachment 309691
> It was a Fun Day !
> Good luck and good fishing


What size fly rod do you use for the carp?


----------



## garhtr

stonen12 said:


> What size fly rod do you use for the carp?


2- 4 or 6wt. depending on where I'm fishing.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## fvogel67

GMR Smallie


----------



## fvogel67




----------



## SConner

19” smallmouth and 24” pike caught from kayak today


----------



## E.sheets3

Was fishing my local retention ponds and met a guy green as grass with a ton of questions. I set him up with a wacky rig and he got his first bass ever. Not a monster, but you gotta start somewhere.









Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmerj

Good job passing on the knowledge.


----------



## SConner

E.sheets3 said:


> Was fishing my local retention ponds and met a guy green as grass with a ton of questions. I set him up with a wacky rig and he got his first bass ever. Not a monster, but you gotta start somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


Nice job on passing the knowledge... we all were green at some point


----------



## kingofamberley

Drove a ways from home to scout some new water!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goshen fisher

kingofamberley said:


> Drove a ways from home to scout some new water!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice smallies. Looks like it was worth the drive.


----------



## garhtr




----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> View attachment 309975


Big skippy??


----------



## garhtr

Saugeye Tom said:


> Big skippy??


 Smaller today but better numbers.







Bigger Sat but not as many.
Good to see some finally moving up the tribs, tons of fun !
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## kingofamberley

garhtr said:


> Smaller today but better numbers.
> View attachment 309999
> Bigger Sat but not as many.
> Good to see some finally moving up the tribs, tons of fun !
> Good luck and good fishing !


I can’t believe I didn’t catch my first one until this year. What a strange fish! They really do look and fight like little tiny tarpon. It was going airborne so much that at first I thought I hooked the worlds skinniest smallmouth.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sherman51

garhtr said:


> View attachment 309975


I don't even know what those are. are they something to eat? or do you just like having something to pull and tug on your line.

some people fish for the sport and with others its all about the meat. back when I was a young man I fished for carp. they are a hard fighter on light tackle. but I threw them back to fight another day. when I'm fishing other waters besides erie i'm a catch and release sort of guy.


the dnr started stocking walleye a few yrs ago. the 1st time it was 82,000 fingerlings. that was about 5 yrs ago. if I ever get myself and granddaughters out there crappie fishing and catch a walleye I might just keep and eat him.
sherman

the 1st walleye that I ever caught came through the ice on our local lake while fishing for crappie. that was in jan of 81. it was taken to the bait shop and measured and weighed. it was 9 1/2 lbs and was 29 1/2 inches long. sometimes I wish I had never caught that fish. because at that time I was hooked on walleye. I have spent a fortune chasing them.
sherman


----------



## garhtr

sherman51 said:


> I don't even know what those are. are they something to eat?


 Skipjacks-- never heard of anyone eating them but they make great bait for catfish and hybrids, I just enjoy catching them on a fly, they don't pull hard buy jump all over the place.















Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Black and blue chatterbait with a Zman turbo craw trailer targeting non moving water next to big rocks and weed lines. They were hugging tight to those weeds and bigger rocks last night.


----------



## kingofamberley

BuzzBait Brad said:


> Black and blue chatterbait with a Zman turbo craw trailer targeting non moving water next to big rocks and weed lines. They were hugging tight to those weeds and bigger rocks last night.


Those are some chonks! Great fish my dude. How do you like the Fenwick HMG? I'm strongly considering getting the ML spinning variation after playing with one in the store a little.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

kingofamberley said:


> Those are some chonks! Great fish my dude. How do you like the Fenwick HMG? I'm strongly considering getting the ML spinning variation after playing with one in the store a little.


I love it. It’s a great rod. I use it strictly for topwater though.


----------



## kingofamberley

BuzzBait Brad said:


> I love it. It’s a great rod. I use it strictly for topwater though.


Thanks. I still have very little confidence in topwater. That's something I intend to change this season.


----------



## collinmesser

Two pics from the past week. This is my personal best largemouth. I didn't have anything to weigh it but I'm guessing 3-4 pounds? Also, caught one of the prettiest long-ear sunfish I've ever seen.


----------



## garhtr




----------



## garhtr

Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## bank runner

Flatty on the Ned Rig


----------



## sherman51

garhtr said:


> View attachment 310427





garhtr said:


> View attachment 310727
> View attachment 310729
> 
> Good luck and good fishing !


don't you even dare speak my name while catching them thar critters.
sherman


----------



## whitaker201

GMR smallmouth on a wake bait I made.


----------



## whitaker201

bank runner said:


> Flatty on the Ned Rig
> View attachment 310745


I ran my jetdrive up to that spot Saturday afternoon.


----------



## sjwano

Spring lakes in Bellbrook on Fathers Day. White and gold war eagle Spinnerbait.


----------



## bassmaster1

Got rained on twice last night (18th) for half a dozen bass with this 3lb 14oz kicker


----------



## JayRob

One of the biggest crappies I've ever caught.. I caught this one on a twister tail grub


----------



## kingofamberley

JayRob said:


> One of the biggest crappies I've ever caught.. I caught this one on a twister tail grub
> View attachment 311427


Nice fish but its not a crappie! Either a white bass or a hybrid wiper, I'm not too good at telling the difference.


----------



## JayRob

kingofamberley said:


> Nice fish but its not a crappie! Either a white bass or a hybrid wiper, I'm not too good at telling the difference.


I think you're right. It definitely had the lips like a crappie but I think it may have been a white bass


----------



## sherman51

the stripes going down the side does look a lot like a white bass or wiper.
sherman


----------



## garhtr

JayRob said:


> had the lips like a crappie but I think it may have been a white bass


 Easy way to tell is by the fight, reeled in it felt like a wet leaf-- crappie
Reeled it it fought hard with multi runs refusing to give up--- whitebass/ hybrid 
Looks like a wht/bss to me.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## sherman51

anything that puts a bend in my rod and pulls on my arm has got to be a black crappie. good luck out there.
sherman


----------



## JayRob

garhtr said:


> Easy way to tell is by the fight, reeled in it felt like a wet leaf-- crappie
> Reeled it it fought hard with multi runs refusing to give up--- whitebass/ hybrid
> Looks like a wht/bss to me.
> Good luck and good fishing !


Fought like a white bass


----------



## Saugeye Tom

It is white bass 


JayRob said:


> Fought like a white bass


----------



## crappie4me

i wish i could catch several crappie that size.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad




----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Placed 11th out of 34 anglers today in our tournament.


----------



## Tom 513

Acton crappie......... this was the first fish of the day, but ended up with 13 in the live well plus two 13" crappie









Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## TheKing

Tom 513 said:


> Acton crappie......... this was the first fish of the day, but ended up with 13 in the live well plus two 13" crappie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


 Keeper for sure


----------



## EdY

Four pound Lake St. Clair smallie


----------



## Tom 513

DLarrick said:


> From the Greenbrier river in WV.


Did you trout fish at all? We camped in Durbin wv last October love that area and will go back 

Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## BMagill




----------



## kingofamberley

EdY said:


> View attachment 312285
> 
> 
> Four pound Lake St. Clair smallie


Ah I miss those LSC monsters! I’m jealous of you right now lol.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DLarrick

Tom 513 said:


> Did you trout fish at all? We camped in Durbin wv last October love that area and will go back
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


Didn't do any trout fishing. We were in the Fort Springs area and stuck to smallies really. My nephew did throw a Joe's fly for some time but no trout. Beautiful area for sure. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## sherman51

BMagill said:


> View attachment 312345
> View attachment 312347
> View attachment 312345
> View attachment 312347
> View attachment 312349


nice fish. what size shoe do you wear??
sherman

you can put a mark on the rod then measure the rod when you get home (if you released the fish) to get the measurement of the fish.


----------



## BMagill

I don't typically care about measuring private water fish, my calibrated eyeball put that one at 18-1/4"


----------



## Lil Crappie

CC today. Was complaining about dinks! 23”/4lbs. One nice one every two or three trips. Best in 5 yrs at C C.


----------



## SConner




----------



## kingofamberley

Got in to some skinny water and found some little pretty fish! It was so nice to see clear water again!
I tried out some of those little pre rigged plastic “worm rivals” from Walmart, rigged up like a micro C rig with a 1/16 oz bullet weight, just to see if they actually work (hint: they do!). I also got a few on a popper including a surprise white bass that hit right at my feet and almost gave me a heart attack. Micro braided line on a light rod makes for a good creek rig.











































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sherman51

kingofamberley said:


> Got in to some skinny water and found some little pretty fish! It was so nice to see clear water again!
> I tried out some of those little pre rigged plastic “worm rivals” from Walmart, rigged up like a micro C rig with a 1/16 oz bullet weight, just to see if they actually work (hint: they do!). I also got a few on a popper including a surprise white bass that hit right at my feet and almost gave me a heart attack. Micro braided line on a light rod makes for a good creek rig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


are you sure thats a white bass and not a small hybrid?? it doesn't look flat enough for a white bass.
sherman


----------



## Southernsaug

Looks like a hybrid to me too. Too many broken lines and fat


----------



## kingofamberley

sherman51 said:


> are you sure thats a white bass and not a small hybrid?? it doesn't look flat enough for a white bass.
> sherman





Southernsaug said:


> Looks like a hybrid to me too. Too many broken lines and fat


I am not sure at all. Probably is a hybrid then. I'm not good at differentiating between hybrid and sub species.


----------



## kingofamberley

Another day off, another creek explored! Caught a couple surprise saug/wall/er/eye (not even going to attempt to identify the species) and a little channel cat too. I never used to catch saugfish in skinny water but I’ve found them in several small streams this year. Also saw a woman swimming in just a thong (didn’t get a pic of that though) lol.









































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr

King motivated me to hit some tiny water








Plenty of tiny minnies n fishes 































Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Thongs there too,??


garhtr said:


> King motivated me to hit some tiny water
> View attachment 312813
> 
> Plenty of tiny minnies n fishes
> View attachment 312815
> 
> View attachment 312817
> 
> View attachment 312819
> View attachment 312821
> 
> Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## garhtr

Saugeye Tom said:


> Thongs there too,??


Maybe but I only got a quick glimpse 








Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## BuzzBait Brad




----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Top 5 individual finish and a 1st place team finish today at a tournament I fished!


----------



## SConner

Caught on a ‘60’s era Heddon River Runt


----------



## Saugeye Tom

SConner said:


> Caught on a ‘60’s era Heddon River Runt
> View attachment 313399


Love it man


----------



## sherman51

SConner said:


> Caught on a ‘60’s era Heddon River Runt
> View attachment 313399


those old reels just keep on ticking. I had an very old Mitchell 308 that I had for many yrs then I thought I would upgrade and sold it. i'm still not sure if I actually upgraded though. but I do have the quickfire bail on the spinning reels I use now except the one I got for bass fishing in tn.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

River runt is a lure sherm


----------



## SConner

sherman51 said:


> those old reels just keep on ticking. I had an very old Mitchell 308 that I had for many yrs then I thought I would upgrade and sold it. i'm still not sure if I actually upgraded though. but I do have the quickfire bail on the spinning reels I use now except the one I got for bass fishing in tn.
> sherman


I plan on using my 60’s era Heddon reel soon. It will be paired up with a Heddon Pal rod and a River Runt.


----------



## SConner

Sherman, you inspired me to put on some new line and go fishing. Heddon rod, Heddon reel and Heddon lures. All from early to mid 60’s.


----------



## fvogel67

SConner said:


> Caught on a ‘60’s era Heddon River Runt
> View attachment 313399


Love that older Shimano


----------



## SConner

Took all Heddon combo out for 2 hours on GMR and was able to produce some decent results. Below is a 16” smallmouth and a smaller large mouth. The old gear worked great but the combination of weight and gear ratio wears you out


----------



## kingofamberley

I love the aesthetic of those old rods and reels. I wish newer ones with modern performance and materials had similar aesthetic. Pflueger and Fenwick are probably the closest but still pretty different.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sherman51

kingofamberley said:


> I love the aesthetic of those old rods and reels. I wish newer ones with modern performance and materials had similar aesthetic. Pflueger and Fenwick are probably the closest but still pretty different.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yeah I loved the old Mitchell 308 that was my 1st spinning reel. but I love the quick fire bail system on my crappie reels and the instant anti reverse on my bass reel I use now. if I remember the old 308 spooled backwards from other reels. but it was small, light, simple, but did a wonderful job. I would love to have a 100.00 bill for every pound of salmon brought in on Manistee lake with it. i'd be able to retire in style for sure.
sherman


----------



## 9Left




----------



## Saugeye Tom

9Left said:


> View attachment 313673
> 
> View attachment 313675


Nice un


----------



## sherman51

9Left said:


> View attachment 313673
> 
> View attachment 313675


is that what they call a black bass?
sherman


----------



## kingofamberley

Indiana has bass too











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sjwano

Lake Erie smallmouth on July 4.


----------



## sherman51

sjwano said:


> View attachment 313875
> View attachment 313873
> Lake Erie smallmouth on July 4.


what a way to celebrate the 4th. that thing is a chunk. i've never bass fished erie before. how many others did you get?
sherman


----------



## sjwano

sherman51 said:


> what a way to celebrate the 4th. that thing is a chunk. i've never bass fished erie before. how many others did you get?
> sherman


We were primarily walleye fishing for the week...did well considering use of a pleasure boat and some make shift rod holders to troll, we landed 30 keepers over three days between two of us, quite a few fish in the 20-24" range. Caught a bunch more short walleye, perch, white bass, sheephead, and catfish too. Each day we were out by 7, back in by 10am to filet fish for lunch and spend the rest of the day with the family. 

I took out my kayak for a couple hours right next to put in bay (the state campground launch) and landed the smallmouth (my personal best) along with several sheephead and catfish. Ton of boat traffic, jet skis, etc. but it worked out. 

The smallie was a ton of fun to fight, dragged my kayak, multiple runs, and nearly pulled the rod out of my hands a couple times. Thought he might be another big sheephead at first but fought even harder. Really was a football. I heard from others staying near us that the smallmouth were on fire (they were going out at night in a bass boat). 

The walleye bite is ridiculous now too, if you have a chance get up to lake erie asap. You will catch fish.


----------



## kingofamberley

Not a pic but I just have to vent, I had a smallmouth AT LEAST 18” on the line today and it bent TWO treble hooks and threw my Rebel craw, I feel sick just thinking about it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BuzzBait Brad




----------



## Flannel_Carp

An evening of topwater madness


----------



## CHOPIQ

I posted this and the story in out of state fishing trips but thought I’d post it here also. I caught this redfish out of cocodrie Louisiana. 40” 33 lbs.


----------



## garhtr

CHOPIQ said:


> I’d post it here also. I caught this redfish out of cocodrie Louisiana. 40” 33 lbs.


 That's a Monster ! Congratulations
Hope you like blackened redfish 
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Lil Crappie

Nice! Did you take your own boat, or charter?


----------



## CHOPIQ

I went out with my brother in law in his boat. We caught around 70-80 speckled trout also.


----------



## 9Left




----------



## kingofamberley

9Left said:


> View attachment 314159
> 
> View attachment 314161


Looks like a great dinner!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fishwhacker

1 upper lol


----------



## 9Left

fishwhacker said:


> View attachment 314197
> 1 upper lol


Sure is! Nice stringer! The only way I can 1 up that is to say that I only had to drive about 5 minutes to get my walleyes ... lol


----------



## 9Left

kingofamberley said:


> Looks like a great dinner!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Oh yes! Slap two walleye fillets between two pieces of rye bread with some lettuce tomato and tartar...


----------



## dcool

fishwhacker said:


> View attachment 314197
> 1 upper lol


Looks like a Port Clinton headboat!


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## garhtr




----------



## sherman51

fishwhacker said:


> View attachment 314197
> 1 upper lol


i'm not 100% sure about this but I believe your only allowed 6 fish per stringer to be legal. but it does look good.
sherman


----------



## fishwhacker

Lol it was myself and bol limit off fishermans wharf yesterday evening. Your right the drive is definitely a 1 upper, long day when you have 3 hrs one way and 3hrs back, but worth it everytime we go. Had a limit last weekend and had so much fun we decided to do it again. Thanks Wharf!


----------



## nitrofish1

lake erie 
black bucktail jig


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Great day on the river today.


----------



## kingofamberley

Finally caught a gar! On a single hook jighead with a Big Joshy swimbait of all things (he grabbed the hook and the line wrapped around his snout). Also caught a chonky 16” smallmouth, and missed a bazillion short strikes from saugeye that left my swimbaits without a tail (perhaps some shorter swimbaits shall be in order).




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goshen fisher

had a good morning with a couple bass shallow on a wacky rigged senko when it was still cool, then deep on a baby brush hog on a shakey head.


----------



## Aaron2012

Caught these 2 back to back both hooked outside of the mouth. Never done that before with a worm hook.























Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## BMagill

A few from my vacation in Tennessee this week...


----------



## Mr. Map

I am a Bass fisherman. I always have been. My first bass was caught on a pier with an artificial lure, while all the other scouts my age were fishing for bluegill with worms on the bank. I knew what I wanted already. I have never really targeted any other species. As a result, there are a ton of types of fish that I have never caught. Heck, I had never even caught a catfish until I caught one by mistake when I was in my 40s. 
So last week, while fishing the GMR, I could not have been more surprised to see a Northern Pike on the end of my line! The strike felt more like a hang-up, and the fight was quite uneventful considering the length of the fish. Because the water somewhat stained, I didn't see what I had caught until it was right in front of me, and boy was I stunned. My first Northern Pike! Caught late afternoon on a crankbait. 

Then a few days later, I caught this LUNKER of a Smallmouth. This thing was FAT, and unlike the Pike, fought like a Lion! The photo does not do it justice, although if you look at the head, you may be able to see a bit of the distance from the ground below. That gap is caused by the girth, obviously. 
I caught the beast on a tube, which it had inhaled very deeply. Sadly though, in the days since catching the Pike, I had somehow lost my hemostats. I spent as much time trying to the jig head out as I thought she could tolerate, to no avail. After much time trying to get her breathing again in the shallow water, I had to let her go. She stayed vertical, but did not look good at all as she disappeared from view. I was really bummed. Because of all the effort to get the hook out, I didn't take a measurement. She was at least 18 inches, possibly closer to 19, but what I was more struck by was the weight. She very mature, and sooooo heavy! This fish was also one of the very few smallies to really tear up the skin on my thumb, if that tells you anything. I really hope she survived.
I went out and bought another pair of hemos straight away.


----------



## Southernsaug

Probably should have just kept the smallie and eat her or mounted it. Not trying to be crass or disrespectful, but the fact is in this warm water and the amount of stress induced, she likely died. In a case like this your best bet is to just cut the line and return the fish as fast as possible. I had a 4lb largemouth do the same thing the other evening and I cut her loose soon as I saw what had happened. The fishes digestive system will corrode the hook quicker than you think and it will fall out. Over-handling causes a lot of protective slime to be lost and fungus will set in. In warm water handle your fish as little as possible. Just a word of advice from an old fisheries guy.


----------



## Mr. Map

Southernsaug said:


> Probably should have just kept the smallie and eat her or mounted it. Not trying to be crass or disrespectful, but the fact is in this warm water and the amount of stress induced, she likely died. In a case like this your best bet is to just cut the line and return the fish as fast as possible. I had a 4lb largemouth do the same thing the other evening and I cut her loose soon as I saw what had happened. The fishes digestive system will corrode the hook quicker than you think and it will fall out. Over-handling causes a lot of protective slime to be lost and fungus will set in. In warm water handle your fish as little as possible. Just a word of advice from an old fisheries guy.


No offense taken at all. Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## sjwano




----------



## Saugeyefisher

sjwano said:


> View attachment 315075


That's awesome! Congrats!


----------



## 9Left




----------



## garhtr

9Left said:


> View attachment 315579


 Glad to see somebody is eating good 
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## garhtr

My fav popper  Destroyed








Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## 9Left

garhtr said:


> Glad to see somebody is eating good
> Good luck and good fishing !


Oooohhhh man! I iced them down for several hours when I came home this morning and filleted them this evening.... I fried up two of them using a new backpacking stove that I wanted to try out for future river overnight trips ...Slapped between two pieces of rye bread, lettuce, tomato, and frisch's tartar sauce.... heavenly!


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Smashed the smallies tonight and caught a bunch. These were the best ones though.


----------



## bassmaster1

Went out to the gmr for 30min the other night with a tube and just managed this 23-24” channel cat. Fun fight on a medium rod


----------



## DLarrick

sjwano said:


> View attachment 315075


Man, thats pretty ballsy to have that fish right between your legs like that. One unlucky flop and cya later nuts. 
Awesome catch from a yak though 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 9Left




----------



## oldstinkyguy

garhtr said:


> View attachment 310727
> View attachment 310729
> 
> Good luck and good fishing !


Nice photos


----------



## DLarrick

Carp action























Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## sherman51

DLarrick said:


> Carp action
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I did a lot of carp fishing yrs ago in our local lake. started out buying dough balls. then I started making my own. I used everything I could think of to get them and hold the dough on the hook. crushed up sugar smacks with vanilla and a few other items always caught fish. good luck and good fishing to all you carp guys.
sherman


----------



## gLoomisSR781




----------



## sjwano

DLarrick said:


> Man, thats pretty ballsy to have that fish right between your legs like that. One unlucky flop and cya later nuts.
> Awesome catch from a yak though
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Totally agree. He flopped and fought me removing the triple trebles of a gold thunder stick. Nailed it sideways and really crunched on it. I was not prepared for a fish that size/feistiness and I know they need to be handled minimally. Not many options on the kayak though...maybe one of those water cots for future Muskie fishing. I also wanted to hold him up and get a better picture but thought better of it as a recipe for getting cut or wet or both. Guess it’s time for a go pro. BTW, this was at Caesars Creek as most would have probably guessed. Lost a second fish, believe another Muskie, later in the day on the same lure (hooks were totally trashed).


----------



## Tinknocker1

9Left said:


> Oooohhhh man! I iced them down for several hours when I came home this morning and filleted them this evening.... I fried up two of them using a new backpacking stove that I wanted to try out for future river overnight trips ...Slapped between two pieces of rye bread, lettuce, tomato, and frisch's tartar sauce.... heavenly!


you should share your stove with us, I dabble in back packing stoves myself I know some of these other guy's do also ..


----------



## DLarrick

Tinknocker1 said:


> you should share your stove with us, I dabble in back packing stoves myself I know some of these other guy's do also ..


X2
This was a topic of discussion the overnighter I just did a couple weeks ago. What's your go to? 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinknocker1

DLarrick said:


> X2
> This was a topic of discussion the overnighter I just did a couple weeks ago. What's your go to?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


D I didn't see the overnighter bring it back up and we can talk


----------



## DLarrick

Tinknocker1 said:


> D I didn't see the overnighter bring it back up and we can talk


I was meaning it was camp fire talk a couple weeks ago. I just started a new "preferred camp stove" thread in the camping section to discuss

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## DLarrick

.
















Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kayaking_Kev

Walleye or Saugeye? It's either my first Walleye or my biggest Saugeye at 17 inches.


----------



## SConner

Kayaking_Kev said:


> Walleye or Saugeye? It's either my first Walleye or my biggest Saugeye at 17 inches.
> View attachment 315829
> View attachment 315831
> View attachment 315833
> View attachment 315835


It is hard to say without seeing dorsal fin and knowing what body of water.... But I am leaning toward saugeye.


----------



## Kayaking_Kev

SConner said:


> It is hard to say without seeing dorsal fin and knowing what body of water.... But I am leaning toward saugeye.


It was actually caught in Ferguson Reservoir in Lima, Ohio. It is stocked with Walleye, but there is another Reservoir called Metzger's that is right next to it, that is stocked with Saugeye. In my video, I also caught what I know was a Saugeye, but this one looked different and was a lot bigger. You can see the full video here, 



and skip to that part and maybe it would help.


----------



## 9Left

Picture looks more like a saugeye to me... The pattern of dark spots is slightly more blotchy… Where as a walleye has distinct vertical "stripes " on the back half of the fish That are visible at certain angles. The stripes are the exact same stripes that you see on the yellow perch… Walleye are part of the perch family. You really cannot use the "white tip on the tail " An an accurate reference… As both the walleye and saugEYE may or may not have this. And as far as black dots on the dorsal fin… You're pretty much will only see that in the saugER.

I caught these two to just the other day… the WALLEYE ( on RIGHT side)...Has more or less of a striped pattern that is even… like a perch.....

On the LEFT is a SAUGEYE... which is more of a blotchy pattern


----------



## Pond Raider

Looks like supper to me.


----------



## SConner

A couple nice smallies


----------



## kingofamberley

Fishing a smaller creek and caught a surprise chonk of a 20” saugeye!










I also saw some otters! It was pretty cool, I’ve never seen them before. I hope they don’t eat all the fish in the creek. I reported the sighting to the DNR as they like to keep track of these things.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt Jackson

Beautiful smallmouth I caught out of the GMR this week.


----------



## garhtr

Ya never know until you try


----------



## SConner

20” smallmouth on GMR today.


----------



## DLarrick

garhtr said:


> View attachment 316057
> View attachment 316059
> 
> Ya never know until you try


Well, how was it?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## DLarrick

SConner said:


> 20” smallmouth on GMR today.
> View attachment 316073
> View attachment 316071


Killin the smallies lately. Congrats on a great fish. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> View attachment 316057
> View attachment 316059
> 
> Ya never know until you try


And......it was delicious...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

SConner said:


> 20” smallmouth on GMR today.
> View attachment 316073
> View attachment 316071


THAT'S ALL I CAN TAKE....BRING THE YAK BACK


----------



## Saugeye Tom

SConner said:


> 20” smallmouth on GMR today.
> View attachment 316073
> View attachment 316071


Beautiful...pb ? River smb?


----------



## SConner

Saugeye Tom said:


> Beautiful...pb ? River smb?


No, this is my PB


----------



## SConner

started today with an 18 incher and finished with 20 incher shown in previous post. Great way to spend a birthday!


----------



## garhtr

DLarrick said:


> Well, how was it?


 It was better than I expected--- Better than catfish IMO
but if I eat another one it'll go in the smoker.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## garhtr

SConner said:


> started today with an 18 incher and finished with 20 incher shown ]


 WOW beautiful fish, congratulations and Happy birthday.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## SConner

Saugeye Tom said:


> THAT'S ALL I CAN TAKE....BRING THE YAK BACK


I have enjoyed it immensely. It opens up so much more water than wading.


----------



## 9Left

...current stress level...


----------



## jeffro

Need company?


9Left said:


> ...current stress level...
> View attachment 316141


----------



## squid_1

Since my cancer diagnosis I have been going on fishing excursions. Started in Feb on Lake Huron Ice, a couple of Erie Trips and this past weekend was Lake Michigan. We were hoping for Kings but settled for Lakers. Next up may be a striper trip at Cumberland or Lake Ontario for that King.


----------



## kingofamberley

squid_1 said:


> View attachment 316335
> Since my cancer diagnosis I have been going on fishing excursions. Started in Feb on Lake Huron Ice, a couple of Erie Trips and this past weekend was Lake Michigan. We were hoping for Kings but settled for Lakers. Next up may be a striper trip at Cumberland or Lake Ontario for that King.


Sorry to hear about your diagnosis. I too have been going through a cancer situation, no chemo/radiation (yet) but I’ve had some surgery. Sure ain’t fun. I hope it works out well for you.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DLarrick

White buzzbait









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 9Left




----------



## kingofamberley

Caught too many of these to count in a few hours on the creek with my fishing buddy











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeyefisher

was a topwater tpye of evening with a few spinner bait fish as well. Had easy 50 blow ups caught about 35 on top,4 on the spinner. Piss ants bit fun. 11-16"


----------



## SConner




----------



## gLoomisSR781

Picked up a new ultralight and forgot how fun it was.


----------



## fvogel67

Caught on a Wacky Rigged senko


----------



## garhtr

Most aggressive fish in Ohio streams, wish they got up to 5 lbs 
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## kingofamberley

garhtr said:


> View attachment 317069
> 
> Most aggressive fish in Ohio streams, wish they got up to 5 lbs
> Good luck and good fishing !


 If they did I wouldn’t fish for anything else!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gLoomisSR781




----------



## garhtr

Yesterday's showers put a fresh charge in the crks 





























Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## BadgerYaker

Pic#1 4th of July drifting with erie dearies (we had 4 in the boat)
Pic#2 Random bass I caught on the yak
Pic#3 Father in law just being proud of his biggest eye of the day


----------



## gLoomisSR781




----------



## kycreek

Caught this 4fter below Meldahl on a new pole today. Fun reeling it in but not what I'm after. Just glad to get the skunk off of the pole. LOL


----------



## DLarrick

Nice float this morning will make for a great dinner tonight. 
Fish were mainly caught in the deeper pockets hugged tight to the bottom. Only one came out of the top section of the water column.






























Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ress

Perch eating good at findlay reservoir. Prolly why i can't catch any.









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## 9Left

Cookin' up the days catch... solo backpack trip


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Floated around on the big river running thru columbus today. Wasnt expecting much with the low flow. But was pleasantly suprised with the action we had.
Some dinks I took pics of,all of the smallies where camera shy jumping out of the yak or my hands.


----------



## DLarrick

What kind of jig head you running saugeyefisher?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## BMagill




----------



## Saugeyefisher

DLarrick said:


> What kind of jig head you running saugeyefisher?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk










I have really grown fond of these. 
But also like the new pro road runners,and northland tackle thumper jigs. I like the orange or pink with a chartreuse tail is my go to color combo. This tail was the joshy pro shad


----------



## SConner




----------



## kingofamberley

Seems like there have been a lot of saug/wall/er/eye on the forum this season. I’ve also caught more than ever this season. Seems to be a good year for them!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SConner

kingofamberley said:


> Seems like there have been a lot of saug/wall/er/eye on the forum this season. I’ve also caught more than ever this season. Seems to be a good year for them!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I have caught good numbers, but average size has been very small.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

SConner said:


> I have caught good numbers, but average size has been very small.


this means Indian has lost a few in the high water this year


----------



## SConner

Saugeye Tom said:


> this means Indian has lost a few in the high water this year


Which means a few of my favorite river spots should be solid for a few years


----------



## Tinknocker1

ress said:


> Perch eating good at findlay reservoir. Prolly why i can't catch any.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


cool you got a bonus crawdad tail ress that's like a surprise in the bottom of a cracker jack box ")


----------



## BadgerYaker

Mosquito lake caught by a guy I work with. That holder is 14 inches long.


----------



## crappiedude

Great evening to get the kayaks out for a few hours yesterday. We keep things simple using only light rods with 4# test and crappie jigs. We caught a total of 4 bass and a bunch of small crappie.
My wife got the biggest one. I'm guess 3#- 4#.


----------



## garhtr

crappiedude said:


> My wife got the biggest one. I'm guess 3#- 4#.


 Very Nice !
The wife and I have planned two trips-- rained both w/e 's
I been calling her the "jinx" all summer !
Congratulations on the nice fish and Good luck and good fishing


----------



## kingofamberley

12” chonk on one of my wooly buggers!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmerj

kingofamberley said:


> 12” chonk on one of my wooly buggers!
> 
> Is that a fiberglass rod?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingofamberley

Yep, it’s an Eagle Claw Featherlight, a goofy cheap fiberglass rod that’s fun to mess with in the creeks!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DLarrick

Variety bag today. Couldn't really lock down a pattern and caught them from the top to the bottom. 
Been catching more drums than usual too. Actually hooking them in the mouth. Caught one today on a crank bait.






























Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr

DLarrick said:


> Actually hooking them in the mouth too.


Where else would you hook one ? ?
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## sherman51

kingofamberley said:


> Yep, it’s an Eagle Claw Featherlight, a goofy cheap fiberglass rod that’s fun to mess with in the creeks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I use the eagle claw featherlight spinning rods for pan fish. the most fun rod i've ever used. light, limber, yet with the fiberglass they are very strong. i've used mine for drift fishing erie's western basin yrs ago. never had one break on me.
sherman


----------



## fvogel67

GMR Shovelhead


----------



## 9Left

garhtr said:


> Where else would you hook one ? ?
> Good luck and good fishing !


lol.... yup... drum are pretty aggressive and will hit most any lure


----------



## DLarrick

I guess i never really looked at them as an aggressive fish and more something that got snagged often. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## crappiedude

DLarrick said:


> Been catching more drums than usual too.


I like to fish the Ohio River in the spring for big drum. They will crush a jig fished in the rocks and getting a few in the 8#-10# range isn't uncommon. We call it tuna fishing. I hope the rivers stay down next spring so we can get on them again, it's a hoot.
We used to troll the Ohio River in the summer months and the drum would destroy a few crank baits every year.


----------



## garhtr

9Left said:


> drum are pretty aggressive


 I'm gonna eat one this fall when water temps drop and firm up their flesh(unless I got plenty of saugeyes)
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## crappiedude

garhtr said:


> I'm gonna eat one this fall when water temps drop and firm up their flesh


YUK!!!!!!


----------



## stonen12

garhtr said:


> I'm gonna eat one this fall when water temps drop and firm up their flesh(unless I got plenty of saugeyes)
> Good luck and good fishing !


I’d be interested In trying one too!


----------



## kingofamberley

I’ve eaten drum, they’re not bad honestly, but most of their body is taken up by their huge heads, leaving little room for meat!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SConner

Topwater bite was good this morning. Highlights included an 18” smallmouth and a 24” channel cat.... yes the cat was caught on topwater.


----------



## fvogel67

Topwater Froggin


----------



## garhtr

SConner said:


> and a 24” channel cat.... yes the cat was caught on topwater


 That's cool !
I've not caught one on topwater but occasionally see one grab a fly only a foot or so down and moving "fast" those larger fish love a live meal and often are in some remarkably fast water
Awesome stuff ! 
Nice bass too.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## 9Left

Definitely! Pretty sweet to get the catfish on top water !


----------



## sjwano

Eastwood Lake this morning. Mixed bag. Largemouths & Smallmouth on topwater (buzz bait). Catfish, bluegill, crappie on small crankbaits. I got my days mixed up and it was power boat day, so I was done by 11.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

got into some better fish


----------



## Bays

Had a good but hot Sunday morning.


----------



## 9Left

Saugeyefisher said:


> View attachment 318761
> got into some better fish


NICE!!


----------



## gLoomisSR781




----------



## ress

Way Cool!!


----------



## BuzzBait Brad




----------



## gLoomisSR781




----------



## fvogel67

What E6X is that?


----------



## sherman51

gLoomisSR781 said:


> View attachment 319075
> View attachment 319077
> View attachment 319079


looks like the early bird got the fish this time, LOL.
sherman


----------



## gLoomisSR781

fvogel67 said:


> What E6X is that?


 7 1/2' universal walleye rod


----------



## BMagill

Good evening on the LMR, got 6 on topwater and my buddy got a PB.


----------



## Bazzin05

Late post but this was me and my boys annual day before school outing. Floated 4 miles chasing "jug" fishing fish. This is just a few of what we caught. Overall they had to chase about 30 catfish down in the 4 miles. It was hilarious to watch.


----------



## gLoomisSR781

This channel CRUSHED a swimbait. It was almost 28". The pictures don't do it justice.


----------



## 9Left




----------



## Alaskangiles




----------



## BMagill




----------



## Saugeyefisher

was a flathead kinda night! The bigger wanna crushed a ripnrap then smoked off 25 feet of line in no time. The other 2 small guys hit bigjoshy swims in pink slush....


----------



## gLoomisSR781




----------



## Saugeyefisher

gLoomisSR781 said:


> View attachment 319771
> View attachment 319775


TANK!


----------



## garhtr

Saugeyefisher said:


> TANK!


 Yes Sir ! and a Pretty Fish also, Congratulations gloomis.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## gLoomisSR781

Thanks guys! She was right at 20. I've been catching some toady smallies in my saugeye efforts lately. A lot of dink eyes for now.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad




----------



## kycreek




----------



## 9Left

kycreek said:


> View attachment 319949


Looks like the Caesar's Creek spillway


----------



## Saugeyefisher

9Left said:


> Looks like the Caesar's Creek spillway


Do muskie stack up in there like they do alum spillway?


----------



## 9Left

Saugeyefisher said:


> Do muskie stack up in there like they do alum spillway?


 Not that I know of saugeyefisher, I've been fishing it for quite a few years, not saying that it's not possible, but I have never seen or heard of it in CC spillway


----------



## 9Left

And I have been to the Alum spillway a few times also, and I have caught a musky every time I have been there


----------



## sherman51

9Left said:


> And I have been to the Alum spillway a few times also, and I have caught a musky every time I have been there


that's a great average for the fish of 1000 casts. or maybe your making a lot more casts than you thought, lol.
sherman


----------



## kycreek

It was actually Cave Run spillway in Kentucky. Took a road trip up there scouting around.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

sherman51 said:


> that's a great average for the fish of 1000 casts. or maybe your making a lot more casts than you thought, lol.
> sherman


Alum spillway muskies is like pond fishing for bass at times(not discrediting 9lefts fishing abilities,I realize hes a beast with a fishing pole). 
I tell all of my muskyless friends to spend some time below alum and they will get on the board!
There trying to put a stop to it,but imo its really cool. It gives alot of guys that dont have boats and kids a opportunity to catch one. And it has turned the sciota river in south Columbus into a decent muskie area. Plus the hole stretch of alum creek from the lake to se columbus and big walnut from the 3 rivers confluence to the sciota.....


----------



## stonen12

Did a little Impulse fishing today after work cause the wife was away, tried a a blue skirted jig with twister tail and got nothing, switched out to a Ned rig and caught my first Ohio rock bass! Next cast I caught my PB rock bass he was a big fatty! Then followed by a small mouth! It was a great way to start the long weekend and season opener this Sunday! i


----------



## Lil Crappie

kycreek said:


> It was actually Cave Run spillway in Kentucky. Took a road trip up there scouting around.


Thought it was Cave Run. Remember watching earth movers build ing the dam. I was about 10 or 12 yrs old. The bay at Leatherwood boat ramp is a known hot spot for muskies. Smallies cam out of Beaver creek . Near what is now Long Bow Marina. A lot of YouTube about fishing that lake. Check it out!


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Fun evening on the river


----------



## BuzzBait Brad




----------



## kingofamberley

Achievement unlocked: catch a sauger on the fly


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BMagill

Fun on an ultralight


----------



## 9Left

Saugeyefisher said:


> Alum spillway muskies is like pond fishing for bass at times(not discrediting 9lefts fishing abilities,I realize hes a beast with a fishing pole).
> I tell all of my muskyless friends to spend some time below alum and they will get on the board!
> There trying to put a stop to it,but imo its really cool. It gives alot of guys that dont have boats and kids a opportunity to catch one. And it has turned the sciota river in south Columbus into a decent muskie area. Plus the hole stretch of alum creek from the lake to se columbus and big walnut from the 3 rivers confluence to the sciota.....


No offense taken man! Lol...I've been there three times… And all three times I was fishing for Saugeye with 8 pound test line... it's almost like you can't avoid hooking one ..


----------



## 9Left




----------



## sjwano

2nd Muskie in three attempts at Caesars Creek this year. 7am. Crushed a war eagle spinner next to a down tree in shallow. Heck of a fight. Tried to net (wasn’t ready), tried again (jumped), tried again (couldn’t fit in), fourth try was the charm. Wish I would have a better pic but wanted to get him back in the water ASAP. Swam away no worries. Quick measure was around 36”, somewhere in the 12-15lb range. Should have packed it in, only one other small bass the rest of the day.


----------



## gLoomisSR781

The ultra light bite was great this morning but had to cut it short unexpectedly. Lost one about at a few feet from me that was probably 20".


----------



## kingofamberley

This 21” wiper and this enormous buffalo gave my drag quite the workout last night!


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr

kingofamberley said:


> wiper and this enormous buffalo gave my drag quite the workout


 Just think about what that would have been like on that 4 wt eagle-claw rod 
Nice fish !
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## kingofamberley

garhtr said:


> Just think about what that would have been like on that 4 wt eagle-claw rod
> Nice fish !
> Good luck and good fishing


Hah I felt under-gunned with the ML St.Croix with 10 lb braid, I don’t think I could have landed it with less.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr

kingofamberley said:


> I don’t think I could have landed it with less.


 Maybe the 6 wt ! 
(just joking around)
Great looking fish on any rod
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## kingofamberley

An 8 wt with a fighting butt wouldn’t be a bad tool for the job...

Edit: seriously I had to dig the butt of the rod in to my waist to battle this thing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randall

1st Sauger in awhile!


----------



## Goshen fisher

Creek smallie


----------



## garhtr




----------



## sherman51

garhtr said:


> View attachment 321097
> View attachment 321099


gotta lov them thar bucket mouth bass.
sherman


----------



## bank runner

2 of 4 Saugeyes from last nite the biggest was 21in


----------



## snagster

No those are some nice saugeyes ! Making me hungry.Where did you catch them ? C.C. ?


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Fun float on the river this morning.


----------



## fvogel67

GMR 9/9
6’4” Abu Ike Delay
Lews SpeedSpool 6:8:1
50pd Power Pro
Silver Suspending Jerkbait


----------



## BMagill

Don't recommend holding them like this, half second after I snapped the pic I got a spine in the palm and almost a Whopper Plopper to match...









Edit: BTW, when I caught it I was convinced it was a spot, but looking at it now I wonder if it was actually a mean mouth...


----------



## garhtr




----------



## kingofamberley

At Seneca Lake for my honeymoon 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sjwano

Lake Michigan/Galien River today. Too rough to get out for long.


----------



## kingofamberley

More honeymoon fish!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goshen fisher

Caught this bass on a spinnerbait this morning. It put up quite a fight and made me glad I'd brought a net. The scale battery died though. Any guesses as to weight? Feel free to round up  measured around 20 inches.


----------



## DLarrick

Good morning on the water. I caught the one pushing 19 and my buddy caught the stud that went over 20". The pictures do it no justice as it has some serious girth.



















































Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## BMagill

I didn't stick any big ones but my buddy broke his PB smallmouth again with a 17.75


----------



## BuzzBait Brad




----------



## Saugeye Tom

Goshen fisher said:


> View attachment 321999
> View attachment 322001
> Caught this bass on a spinnerbait this morning. It put up quite a fight and made me glad I'd brought a net. The scale battery died though. Any guesses as to weight? Feel free to round up  measured around 20 inches.


20 inch skinny....5.3 lbs


----------



## BuckeyeCrappie1965




----------



## TheKing

BuckeyeCrappie1965 said:


> View attachment 322359


For a minute there, I thought it was a crappie picture on your shirt !! Nice one and great photo. 16" plus?


----------



## BuckeyeCrappie1965

About 16.5, nice slab he was.


----------



## TheKing

BuckeyeCrappie1965 said:


> About 16.5, nice slab he was.


What Lake did you catch it in and when?


----------



## BuckeyeCrappie1965

Lake Cumberland, KY. 30 June


----------



## SConner

A few pics from float on Sunday. Early they were being caught on square billed crank, later on TRD Finesse Worm.


----------



## whitaker201

Wife and I had a great day on the GMR saturday.



















#4.65 my best to date from the GMR!


----------



## DLarrick

Bunch of big fish pulled out this weekend. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bassmaster1

first time out on the yak in about a month and got a nice 19.5” 3lb 10oz this morning


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

The river fall smallmouth feeding frenzy is on! We smashed some smallmouth today. Almost every smallmouth we caught today had huge guts on em. Caught a bonus rare river white bass on topwater too. Fun day.


----------



## Tom 513

Nice weather to wade the Whitewater river , this low water has opened up new opportunities





































Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## kingofamberley

Went to a spot Matulemj showed me years ago with my fishing buddy who has never really river fished before. Did pretty good! Caught my first (confirmed) blue cat, some channels, an 18” smallmouth and a few in the 14-16” range, a couple buffalo, a skipjack, and SAUGZILLA (or maybe it’s a walleye? 25"!). All on Big Joshy paddletails or Vic Coomer curly tails.



























































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sjwano

Skinny water, skinny fish


----------



## sjwano

whitaker201 said:


> Wife and I had a great day on the GMR saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #4.65 my best to date from the GMR!


May I ask, above Dayton or the lower GMR? I’ve been trying new spots on the LMR near me in Bellbrook/Xenia and have a hunch I need to be fishing bigger water.!


----------



## SConner

A bonus fish while searching for smallmouth. It was a challenge on lighter gear with 6 lb leader. It sucked up a TRD Finesse Worm.


----------



## garhtr

SConner said:


> It was a challenge on lighter gear with 6 lb leader.


What a beauty !


----------



## kingofamberley

SConner said:


> A bonus fish while searching for smallmouth. It was a challenge on lighter gear with 6 lb leader. It sucked up a TRD Finesse Worm.
> View attachment 323351


Look at the tail on that thing! It’s like the propeller on a submarine. Good job landing that mastadon on light gear!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sherman51

kingofamberley said:


> Went to a spot Matulemj showed me years ago with my fishing buddy who has never really river fished before. Did pretty good! Caught my first (confirmed) blue cat, some channels, an 18” smallmouth and a few in the 14-16” range, a couple buffalo, a skipjack, and SAUGZILLA (or maybe it’s a walleye?). All on Big Joshy paddletails or Vic Coomer curly tails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


congrats on what looks to have been a great day on the water.



SConner said:


> A bonus fish while searching for smallmouth. It was a challenge on lighter gear with 6 lb leader. It sucked up a TRD Finesse Worm.
> View attachment 323351


sometimes you get the bear and sometimes the bear gets you. today you got the bear. congrats on a fine fish.
sherman


----------



## kingofamberley

sherman51 said:


> congrats on what looks to have been a great day on the water.


Thanks! It was one of the best days this year and maybe ever for me, in terms of size and species. I feel like I've "leveled up" in terms of angling skill this year. I'm mostly blown away by that huge saugeye/walleye; it was 25" and too big to grip and hold with one hand.


----------



## whitaker201

sjwano said:


> May I ask, above Dayton or the lower GMR? I’ve been trying new spots on the LMR near me in Bellbrook/Xenia and have a hunch I need to be fishing bigger water.!


That was below the Dayton area.


----------



## garhtr




----------



## kingofamberley

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DLarrick

Great trip to Ft Walton Beach.


----------



## sherman51

garhtr said:


> View attachment 323609


I love that picture.




DLarrick said:


> Great trip to Ft Walton Beach.


you have to love those Spanish mackeral. great fighting for there size, beautiful, great table fare.
sherman


----------



## ress

Nice!


----------



## BMagill




----------



## kingofamberley

My buddy caught this the other day and he’s convinced it’s a walleye, I say saugeye however. What do you all think?











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 9Left

Kingofamberly...Straight up walleye right there! The lighter color and the pattern on the back half of the fish is more of a vertical bars pattern... there are a couple of small blotches but more or less those are in the vertical striped pattern on the back half of the fish....


----------



## gLoomisSR781

The ultra light bite was going strong. I don't know how many little eyes I caught but they were still fun .


----------



## sherman51

kingofamberley said:


> My buddy caught this the other day and he’s convinced it’s a walleye, I say saugeye however. What do you all think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i'm not a fish expert but I think its a saugeye, to many splotches for a walleye in my opinion.
sherman


----------



## kingofamberley

sherman51 said:


> i'm not a fish expert but I think its a saugeye, to many splotches for a walleye in my opinion.
> sherman


That was my though process, however to play devil’s advocate, it was pretty pale and markless until it got stressed and the markings appeared.

I also caught a large saugfish in the nearby area last week that I think may have been a real deal walleye; see my previous post.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BMagill

kingofamberley said:


> That was my though process, however to play devil’s advocate, it was pretty pale and markless until it got stressed and the markings appeared.
> 
> I also caught a large saugfish in the nearby area last week that I think may have been a real deal walleye; see my previous post.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I will need GPS coordinates to that spot to compare against known walleye population distribution. It's the only way to be sure


----------



## kingofamberley

BMagill said:


> I will need GPS coordinates to that spot to compare against known walleye population distribution. It's the only way to be sure


You drive a hard bargain. It’s the Mill Creek in downtown Cincinnati. Let me know how you do!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sherman51

did it eat like a walleye or saugeye??, LOL.
sherman


----------



## fvogel67

This little guy was extremely aggressive.


----------



## SConner

23 inch Northern


----------



## sjwano

Eastwood this morning, just one largemouth and a bluegill. Hopped into the Mad River after lunch and picked three Smallies. Good Sunday trip.


----------



## BMagill




----------



## Saugeyefisher

crabs an slabs from the same hole! Obx nc a little bay off the currituck sound


----------



## Saugeye Tom

SConner said:


> 23 inch Northern
> View attachment 324219


good spot !!


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Here are some pics from my Dale Hollow trip this past weekend. The lake was extremely low but I found a pattern within the first 15 minutes of fishing. I fished off shore grass all weekend long and caught so many fish. Everybody else I went with caught a lot of fish too. I ended up catching my PB smallmouth down there fishing a gravel drop off on a main lake point in 13 ft of water. Most of the largemouth we caught were 15-19”. It was a great weekend down at Dale Hollow.


----------



## kingofamberley

Bite was slow this AM. Not sure if because of temp drop or what. Managed a few, fishing jigs/swimbaits SLOW was the key. Caught a large channel (missing the pic because my buddy’s phone crashed, see random pics thread for what it did to my hand lol), a couple buffalo, and several smallmouth, the biggest being this 14 incher.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Great evening tonight on the river. Broke my personal best and caught some other hawgs


----------



## kingofamberley

BuzzBait Brad said:


> Great evening tonight on the river. Broke my personal best and caught some other hawgs


Holy footballs, Batman!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fvogel67

GMR this morning,Caught these plus a fat Channel and a carp for a 5 species day.


----------



## SConner




----------



## garhtr

SConner said:


> View attachment 325081


 Top-water 
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## SConner

garhtr said:


> Top-water
> Good luck and good fishing !


TRD finesse worm.


----------



## stonen12




----------



## gLoomisSR781

Only one remotely close worthy of a pic of from a couple nights ago. Lots of little ones. The GMR was at 67-69 degrees.


----------



## kycreek

minnow thief


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Paid day off at work. I got paid to go fishing today lol


----------



## BMagill




----------



## Mr. A

Like all of you I love hunting big fat girls looking to eat my worm with either their big and small mouths. I haven't had as much time as I would have liked to fish either. (Who really does though?) And, alas, my boys are getting to the age where they are tagging along on most every trip but they still require a lot of help, so my ability to move locations and swith things up on the fly was deminished. So, I will only post pics of my largest and smallest. The big one I was actually targeting, the small one not so much! LOL
















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ress

Cherrish those trips. My two will be 27 and 29 next month.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Cold one this morning.


----------



## sherman51

BuzzBait Brad said:


> Paid day off at work. I got paid to go fishing today lol


I get paid every time I go fishing just not in a financial sense.
sherman


----------



## Saugeyefisher

the lakes are heating up!! Ehhh or cooling down?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Saugeyefisher said:


> View attachment 325863
> the lakes are heating up!! Ehhh or cooling down?


Mmmmm. Samichs


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

I found big ole fatty this morning


----------



## DLarrick

Killin it this year BBB

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## SConner

A couple of little fatties taken off a wood pile.


----------



## kingofamberley

Caught a few sauger and smallies today, nothing huge but an absolutely beautiful day on the river











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mateo

Big girl from last night


----------



## gLoomisSR781

Mateo said:


> Big girl from last night


 That thing had some girth!


----------



## Mateo

gLoomisSR781 said:


> That thing had some girth!


Didnt get any measurements,was traveling light.Just a headlamp and a few rouges!


----------



## CincyFishDudes

Caught my personal best 26" 6.5 lb Hybrid Striper Bass using Mystery Tackle Box lures.... a Sweetspot Tackle Paddle Shad trailer on a Z-Man ChatterBait Elite. Retention pond near East Fork Little Miami River in Milford.









Here's a video of me catching this bass as it happened.


----------



## Fish Ohio

The topwater bite is on!


----------



## sherman51

a few cats caught while fishing the Potomac while visiting my niece in md.


----------



## gLoomisSR781

This fat 19 incher was full of shad. Went out after work for an hour and managed a 13" and this 19".


----------



## EdY

19” GMR smallie


----------



## BuzzBait Brad




----------



## Lil Crappie

Friend gets PB Saugeye this morning. 25 inches! Nice day!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Doubling up at night with a good friend,and picking them off during the day! It keeps getting better and better! My absolute favorite time to fish is October thru ice up,wether that be December orFebruary... 
Pics suck,but the fishing hasn't


----------



## gLoomisSR781

Picked a few up after work tonight.


----------



## n-strut

20” of central Ohio bronze!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmerj

n-strut said:


> 20” of central Ohio bronze!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a fantastic smallie.


----------



## sjwano

little guy out for a late night snack.


----------



## sjwano

Good day on Erie today


----------



## BMagill

sjwano said:


> Good day on Erie today


That's a good spot; these are from a few years ago within a few feet:


----------



## Lil Crappie

Do you guys carry a marine radio with you? Winds can be tricky. Be careful.


----------



## glasseyes

Oct. 20 Fairport harbor, going back for a few more days in a week hopefully some bigger ones have come by then


----------



## garhtr

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## sjwano

Lil Crappie said:


> Do you guys carry a marine radio with you? Winds can be tricky. Be careful.


Yes, I do. Air horn and whistle too. And a wet suit for this time of year and water temps. Always be prepared. I may look into a dry suit but not likely to fish winter anyway, not worth the risk. Agree on the winds (and current) I was pushed quickly, especially when getting out past the island. No fish is worth taking crazy risks for.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

coffee,cool fall evening,and saugeyes. 
It dont get much better for me!


----------



## sherman51

a few small striper fishing with my niece and her man on Chesapeake bay.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

finally decided to start keeping a few....


----------



## gLoomisSR781

Went after work for about an hour and a half and managed a northern and a 21" saugeye.


----------



## laynhardwood

Lake Erie in the fall can be amazing! I had the chance to get out again last weekend and it turned into an epic day. I love fishing Erie from my Hobie PA14. Fishing for smallies on Erie has never been easier. I have been impressed by the baby z too from strike king. If anyone wants to target smallies on Erie, invest in a couple of packs. My favorites have been Arkansas shiner and the deal.


----------



## laynhardwood

I caught my biggest bass of the season from Lake Snowden. I caught her on a jig, in a tree, that was in 12ft of water.


----------



## Fish Ohio

laynhardwood said:


> Lake Erie in the fall can be amazing! I had the chance to get out again last weekend and it turned into an epic day. I love fishing Erie from my Hobie PA14. Fishing for smallies on Erie has never been easier. I have been impressed by the baby z too from strike king. If anyone wants to target smallies on Erie, invest in a couple of packs. My favorites have been Arkansas shiner and the deal.


Nice work. I was fishing Monday on the East Harbor and only landed one white bass.


----------



## laynhardwood

Fish Ohio said:


> Nice work. I was fishing Monday on the East Harbor and only landed one stripped bass.


It must have been a white bass. I was catching those over by the portage river like crazy. I don’t know of any stripers in the Erie watershed. The white bass have been running big 12-15”.


----------



## Fish Ohio

laynhardwood said:


> It must have been a white bass. I was catching those over by the portage river like crazy. I don’t know of any stripers in the Erie watershed. The white bass have been running big 12-15”.


Yup, typo.


----------



## zaraspook

Saugeyefisher said:


> View attachment 328755
> finally decided to start keeping a few....


Well done, Saugfish. Wish we could get the State to resume stocking saugeyes at GLSM. Lake is fertile to them.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

zaraspook said:


> Well done, Saugfish. Wish we could get the State to resume stocking saugeyes at GLSM. Lake is fertile to them.


That would be awesome if they did! Imo it would be just as good as Indian an buckeye


----------



## SConner

15” saugeye from GMR today.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Oh how I love to catch saugeyes with a stickbait on cold nites!


----------



## 9Left

Saugeyefisher said:


> Oh how I love to catch saugeyes with a stickbait on cold nites!
> View attachment 328955


Way to go man!


----------



## kingofamberley

On the board for November!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr




----------



## garhtr




----------



## gLoomisSR781

Went after work for an hour and a half got 2 dinks and this 21" eye. Couldn't stretch the tape enough to get the 22".


----------



## kycreek

Little guy had a rough life.


----------



## kycreek

Snapped a pic before I turned them loose. All blacks over 12". Great day on the water yesterday.


----------



## bank runner




----------



## Randall

4.4 lbs...19 1/2"


----------



## Saugeye Tom

gLoomisSR781 said:


> View attachment 329431
> 
> Went after work for an hour and a half got 2 dinks and this 21" eye. Couldn't stretch the tape enough to get the 22".


Oh my...shes beautiful


----------



## gLoomisSR781

Saugeye Tom said:


> Oh my...shes beautiful


 Thank you That fish had beautiful markings. I almost felt bad for keeping him. When I cleaned it there was big ole milt sacks in it.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

22°F seems to take a bit of a chill to get the bigguns going!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Face full of hooks


----------



## kingofamberley

Saugeyefisher said:


> Face full of hooks
> View attachment 329701
> View attachment 329703


You are killing it lately! Are you lake fishing or river fishing?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Lake


kingofamberley said:


> You are killing it lately! Are you lake fishing or river fishing?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Lake...... in central ohio.. this is my favorite time of year


----------



## kingofamberley

Saugeyefisher said:


> Lake
> 
> Lake...... in central ohio.. this is my favorite time of year


Right on, casting from shore? Do you look for any kind of structure? I’m not much of a lake fisherman these days lol.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeyefisher

kingofamberley said:


> Right on, casting from shore? Do you look for any kind of structure? I’m not much of a lake fisherman these days lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Ya from shore. Current/rocks/shad.... all things to look for. As it keeps getting colder look for current breaks. The current can be from wind or draw down.


----------



## kingofamberley

Saugeyefisher said:


> Ya from shore. Current/rocks/shad.... all things to look for. As it keeps getting colder look for current breaks. The current can be from wind or draw down.


Cool thanks man. I have a couple suspending Rapala slash baits collecting dust in my collection that would be better used collecting rust at the bottom of the lake lol.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeyefisher

kingofamberley said:


> Cool thanks man. I have a couple suspending Rapala slash baits collecting dust in my collection that would be better used collecting rust at the bottom of the lake lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


For sure man! Hey,go check out the rainy nite bite jerks limit thread in central ohio stickys.... there is more info on that post then anywhere your gonna find on saugeye fishing. Theres even a couple Erie guys and a Michigan guy that chime in. Not alot of bs to scroll thru either. It's all straight to the point. 
Literly any body of water that has decent numbers of eyes can produce right now. 
Good luck!


----------



## DLarrick

What's the timeframe you like best? Just past dark or you getting out pretty late

Will also check out that sticky. 

Thanks. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom

gLoomisSR781 said:


> Thank you That fish had beautiful markings. I almost felt bad for keeping him. When I cleaned it there was big ole milt sacks in it.


Wow hogg male


----------



## Saugeyefisher

DLarrick said:


> What's the timeframe you like best? Just past dark or you getting out pretty late
> 
> Will also check out that sticky.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I get out literly when ever I can. But best bite lately has been from 5-6pm then turning back on about 9ishpm


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Tonight was crazy numbers wise,just no bigguns. Every single one 16"-18"....


----------



## gLoomisSR781

Saugeyefisher said:


> Tonight was crazy numbers wise,just no bigguns. Every single one 16"-18"....
> View attachment 329811
> View attachment 329813
> View attachment 329815
> View attachment 329817


 Man that's great keep whackin them! I shot myself in the foot and started a home project a while back and didn't stay on schedule with completion and can only hit the river a little after work for now. Can't make it to the lakes


----------



## Saugeyefisher

gLoomisSR781 said:


> Man that's great keep whackin them! I shot myself in the foot and started a home project a while back and didn't stay on schedule with completion and can only hit the river a little after work for now. Can't make it to the lakes


Lol I'm supposed to be getting a new left hip Wednesday... I've been stressing all fall. An so far the biggest stress has been missing my favorite time to fish(the next month.... 
Told the doc this. He said last thing we wants is me to get out to early since I'll be off work and push things. So he politely post poned the surgery... my leg hurts and burns like crazy,but the fish are on fire dangit!


----------



## garhtr




----------



## sherman51

garhtr said:


> View attachment 329917


that looks bigger than the stripers we caught when we went to md.


----------



## sherman51

I tried something new to post pictures but it didnt work.


----------



## garhtr

sherman51 said:


> the stripers we caught when we went to md


 How did you think they taste ? ?
My wife's favorite, she prefers them to saugeye and gets a little agitated because I rarely kill one
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## garhtr

Saugeyefisher said:


> I'm supposed to be getting a new left hip Wednesday... I've been stressing all


 Good luck with the surgery when you receive it.
They haven't dropped the level on my favorite lake yet and Now this weeks forecast has me stressed out, looks better next week, thankfully.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## Saugeyefisher

garhtr said:


> Good luck with the surgery when you receive it.
> They haven't dropped the level on my favorite lake yet and Now this weeks forecast has me stressed out, looks better next week, thankfully.
> Good luck and good fishing


Thanks. And ya,I'm keeping a close eye on it. It will certainly trigger some bigger fish up here in cbus area,but some of the shallow lakes might see skim ice. Including the areas I've been fishing. But oh well it will just force me to try other areas. 
Good luck,an hope they fire up for you...


----------



## SConner

A couple fish caught this evening on GMR


----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> How did you think they taste ? ?
> My wife's favorite, she prefers them to saugeye and gets a little agitated because I rarely kill one
> Good luck and good fishing !


The texture is somewhat like a chicken breast. They eat well!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Saugeye Tom said:


> The texture is somewhat like a chicken breast. They eat well!!


Caught a few at Smith mountain lake...delicious


----------



## sherman51

garhtr said:


> How did you think they taste ? ?
> My wife's favorite, she prefers them to saugeye and gets a little agitated because I rarely kill one
> Good luck and good fishing !


I was a bit disappointed. didnt live up to all the hype i've heard. it was good but compared to red fish its not even close. but then I had my 1st lobster tail and another big disappointment for me. i'll take a redfish over the stripe. and a good steak over lobster. just my honest opinion, what can I say?
sherman


----------



## gLoomisSR781

Saugeyefisher said:


> Lol I'm supposed to be getting a new left hip Wednesday... I've been stressing all fall. An so far the biggest stress has been missing my favorite time to fish(the next month....
> Told the doc this. He said last thing we wants is me to get out to early since I'll be off work and push things. So he politely post poned the surgery... my leg hurts and burns like crazy,but the fish are on fire dangit!


 I hope you get relief when you do get the procedure done and have a good recovery. Yeah if you can find them you can hammer them right now. The time for the bigger fish is here as well.


----------



## dcool

Saugeyefisher said:


> Lol I'm supposed to be getting a new left hip Wednesday... I've been stressing all fall. An so far the biggest stress has been missing my favorite time to fish(the next month....
> Told the doc this. He said last thing we wants is me to get out to early since I'll be off work and push things. So he politely post poned the surgery... my leg hurts and burns like crazy,but the fish are on fire dangit!


Good luck with the surgery when you have it done. At least your doc was decent enough to postpone it till fall fishing is over. On the bright side, you should be all healed up for the spring bite.


----------



## fvogel67

GMR this morning


----------



## sherman51

fvogel67 said:


> View attachment 330537
> View attachment 330539
> GMR this morning


you make it look cold out there, LOL.
sherman


----------



## fvogel67

sherman51 said:


> you make it look cold out there, LOL.
> sherman


Lol,Thank God for Carhartts


----------



## Saugeyefisher

4 on swims,3 more on the stickbait........


----------



## sherman51

Saugeyefisher said:


> 4 on swims,3 more on the stickbait........
> View attachment 330615


just a few yrs ago I would have got you to have took me fishing and taught me to fish.
sherman


----------



## garhtr




----------



## garhtr




----------



## Saugeyefisher

Had a strong power hour just before dark tonight......


----------



## sherman51

Saugeyefisher said:


> Had a strong power hour just before dark tonight......
> View attachment 330747
> View attachment 330749
> View attachment 330751


that last shot looks like your using one of them pillows, LOL. looks like a real hog.
sherman


----------



## Mateo

sherman51 said:


> that last shot looks like your using one of them pillows, LOL. looks like a real hog.
> sherman


You've been killing it man. NICE FISH!


----------



## CincyFishDudes

Caught a couple fun ones over the weekend.

Here's a video of the catches if you're bored: 




Milford/Loveland area fishing.


----------



## bob Jones




----------



## Tom 513

Rainy day wading in search of Biggie Smallie and still searching









Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## kycreek

My 84 year old uncle with a 15" from last night.


----------



## Tom 513

kycreek said:


> View attachment 331279
> 
> My 84 year old uncle with a 15" from last night.


Great, I sure hope I am swinging a pole at 84


----------



## kycreek

You & me both. Treasure every moment fishing with him.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

It's been a wonderful november. One of my best in a while...


----------



## sherman51

Tom 513 said:


> Great, I sure hope I am swinging a pole at 84


I would just hope I live to 84 and still get around.
sherman


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Last nite was better


----------



## garhtr




----------



## Saugeyefisher

Was served a pc of humble pie today,got 3 in 3 hours.. always next time....


----------



## fishwhacker




----------



## garhtr




----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> View attachment 332939


Did ya land it???


----------



## garhtr

Saugeye Tom said:


> Did ya land it???


Nope -- I was mid river--just unhook them in the water with my hemostats 








But they were feisty and beautiful 
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> Nope -- I was mid river--just unhook them in the water with my hemostats
> View attachment 332965
> 
> But they were feisty and beautiful
> Good luck and good fishing !


Beautiful trout


----------



## garhtr

Had some errands to run and my route took me past a local spillway. Fished a hour in the rain and (darn) wind for 3 crappie and one small saugeye landed.
The were pretty aggressive and I had one slightly larger saugeye hooked for a minute or so.
Hope to get back out somewhere p.m.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## bassmaster1

Second cast of the day on the ned rig. Only one in about an hour on the GMR. ~18”


----------



## kycreek

Slow last night... Caught this short one & another got off at the bank. Glad to be out though.


----------



## Bays

Good day yesterday.


----------



## BMagill




----------



## BMagill

Sorry, double post... Picked up some buffalo, white bass, and hybrids on a gorgeous winter day in a trib...


----------



## Saugeyefisher

found some Christmas fillets in a nearby river....


----------



## zimmerj




----------



## CincyFishDudes

Gotta love the rare warm winter days near Cincinnati.








Here's a video of the catches:


----------



## DLarrick

I gave it a shot today in the river and skunked. Was really hoping for a saugfish dinner. Still a nice day to get out though. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## BMagill




----------



## DLarrick

Finally on the board for 2020. Have made a few attempts at some saugfish but came back skunked each time. Hit a small retention pond I knew I could break that streak with. Rarely any size but always can pick up a few.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## DLarrick

Took advantage of the great weather today and took my niece and nephew fishing. Picked up a couple bass on a white spinner and the crappie and a few more bass on minnows. My dad pulled a slab crappie out too..... biggest we have ever caught out of this pond. 
Nephew got the skunk......and of course his sister had to rub that in.






























Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## sherman51

DLarrick said:


> Took advantage of the great weather today and took my niece and nephew fishing. Picked up a couple bass on a white spinner and the crappie and a few more bass on minnows. My dad pulled a slab crappie out too..... biggest we have ever caught out of this pond.
> Nephew got the skunk......and of course his sister had to rub that in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


not trying to be a smart a$$ but I think there is a 2020 fish picture thread now.


----------



## DLarrick

sherman51 said:


> not trying to be a smart a$$ but I think there is a 2020 fish picture thread now.


Ha. Thanks Sherman. I honestly didn't even realize I was in the wrong year. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## sherman51

DLarrick said:


> Ha. Thanks Sherman. I honestly didn't even realize I was in the wrong year.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


don't feel bad I got up way to early this morning. our clock set itself up one hour. so it was still early but I decided to stay up. made coffee and was drinking it when I looked at my watch. it said 5:30 and way early for me. I hate this daylight savings time. now that its set up I wish it would stay that way.


----------



## LanceVF

Some photos from the LMR on Sunday. My buddy (pictured) caught 4. I had one on and as I was bringing it up out of the water, my pole snapped .


----------



## Fish Ohio

LanceVF said:


> Some photos from the LMR on Sunday. My buddy (pictured) caught 4. I had one on and as I was bringing it up out of the water, my pole snapped .


What bait were they hitting?


----------



## LanceVF

Just regular crank. Black on top, white On bottom.


----------



## Fish Ohio

LanceVF said:


> Just regular crank. Black on top, white On bottom.


How deep are they running?


----------



## LanceVF

they were 2-4 feet down. Hitting fast and hard.


NBC


Fish Ohio said:


> How deep are they running?


----------



## bank runner

A 14 and two 15's hooked a Toad but she came unbuttoned


----------

